# July 2021 Purchases!



## ka3na20

Hello Chanel lovers!

I may or may not be done with Chanel after the July 1st price increase. But that doesn't stop my love for the house.  For people like me who are still making peace with the increase, please allow me to start this thread and let us drool over your purchases from afar. xoxo

Show us your purchases ladies and gents!


----------



## ka3na20

Its July 1st now here in Asia. Sharing the only Chanel I can justify to buy for now. I had them delivered to my sister’s address in US though. I just want to display them. Lol.


----------



## umamanikam

Are they empty or do they have stuff in them .


----------



## ka3na20

umamanikam said:


> Are they empty or do they have stuff in them .


They have actual contents.  Except for the water bottle which I wasn’t able to buy because it was sold out already.

Photo screengrab from fragrantica site


Also, here’s the link for the collection for your reference








						N°5 - Perfume & Fragrance | CHANEL
					

Explore the N°5 fragrance collection for Women at CHANEL. Shop the full collection on Chanel.com and discover your signature scent.




					www.chanel.com


----------



## ka3na20

Happy July 1st Everyone! I am curious how active this thread will be compared to the June thread. Prices have been updated almost worldwide already. The new prices are crazzzyyy!


----------



## MCBadian07

Technically purchased in June but kept her boxed up until I got my 2nd vaccine dose  
Here's to a new chapter and more traveling!
Happy Canada Day to my fellow Canucks!


----------



## ka3na20

MCBadian07 said:


> Technically purchased in June but kept her boxed up until I got my 2nd vaccine dose
> Here's to a new chapter and more traveling!
> Happy Canada Day to my fellow Canucks!
> 
> View attachment 5125331
> View attachment 5125337
> View attachment 5125339
> View attachment 5125340



Congratulations! You scored a bag pre increase! Happy for you!


----------



## Basilly19

Picked these up in sale. Great heel on the black pair, not too high and not too low. 
The beige pair, there is just something about them that I love but am not certain yet where they fit in my wardrobe at the moment. Any styling tips from anyone who has these or a similar pair??


----------



## XCCX

The price increase mont


MCBadian07 said:


> Technically purchased in June but kept her boxed up until I got my 2nd vaccine dose
> Here's to a new chapter and more traveling!
> Happy Canada Day to my fellow Canucks!
> 
> View attachment 5125331
> View attachment 5125337
> View attachment 5125339
> View attachment 5125340


Beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## gummsum

I was not a big fan of the 19 flap, until I saw her


----------



## Venessa84

Technically a June purchase but just getting around to unboxing it. 



It’s from 18K (3 years ago!) and still available in the boutique. Loving that it’s not black and really wanted a charm bag to complete my Chanel collection. It’s also my first mini.


----------



## sherrysi

Venessa84 said:


> Technically a June purchase but just getting around to unboxing it.
> View attachment 5125895
> 
> 
> It’s from 18K (3 years ago!) and still available in the boutique. Loving that it’s not black and really wanted a charm bag to complete my Chanel collection. It’s also my first mini.


Wow! This is super cute and unique!


----------



## Kdelz

Soo happy with this cutie!


----------



## balen.girl

Venessa84 said:


> Technically a June purchase but just getting around to unboxing it.
> View attachment 5125895
> 
> 
> It’s from 18K (3 years ago!) and still available in the boutique. Loving that it’s not black and really wanted a charm bag to complete my Chanel collection. It’s also my first mini.


Wow.. your bag is gorgeous.. I love it when I saw it, then I zoom your picture and yes confirm, I love it..


----------



## XCCX

Venessa84 said:


> Technically a June purchase but just getting around to unboxing it.
> View attachment 5125895
> 
> 
> It’s from 18K (3 years ago!) and still available in the boutique. Loving that it’s not black and really wanted a charm bag to complete my Chanel collection. It’s also my first mini.


I love these finds!!! Congratulations!


----------



## ka3na20

The only Chanel I can afford right now after the increase


----------



## MCBadian07

ka3na20 said:


> The only Chanel I can afford right now after the increase


Amazing haul!!


----------



## Classy_Sam

Basilly19 said:


> Picked these up in sale. Great heel on the black pair, not too high and not too low.
> The beige pair, there is just something about them that I love but am not certain yet where they fit in my wardrobe at the moment. Any styling tips from anyone who has these or a similar pair??
> 
> View attachment 5125449
> View attachment 5125450


The beige ones are beautiful


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

Picked up from Fashionphile, 19 Pouch with Handle. I think it’s gorgeous! Love the white with gold combo. It fits a lot for its size, has card slots, and has enough structure to stand up on its own. The leather is a bit stiffer than my medium 19 and I’m not sure if I can moisturize it? There is a place on each side to add a longer strap for multiple ways to carry
. Love!
	

		
			
		

		
	





and with my 19 medium


----------



## Basilly19

Classy_Sam said:


> The beige ones are beautiful


Yep I agree, definitely something about them. Any styling tips other than with plain black everything??


----------



## XCCX

BAGLADY-SHOEFLY said:


> Picked up from Fashionphile, 19 Pouch with Handle. I think it’s gorgeous! Love the white with gold combo. It fits a lot for its size, has card slots, and has enough structure to stand up on its own. The leather is a bit stiffer than my medium 19 and I’m not sure if I can moisturize it? There is a place on each side to add a longer strap for multiple ways to carry
> . Love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5126445
> 
> View attachment 5126446
> 
> and with my 19 medium
> View attachment 5126444
> View attachment 5126443


I think these wristlets were all part of 20K collection meaning they’re goatskin maybe that’s why you felt the difference.. it’s stunning for sure!


----------



## SLCsocialite

I decided to pull the trigger on a mint condition 16/17 mini lambskin in a plum color with gunmetal hardware (if you know, tell me the name!).

Not sure how I snagged it already $1000 off their original price but held onto my $500 credit for this occasion alone. I was a bit nervous after I purchased due to the looming increase and it being completely impulsive. However, now that I have her... SHE IS A STUNNER. Completely transforms in the sun. Couldn't be more pleased.


----------



## Nettek

so happy I finally got her


----------



## Allimyers

Venessa84 said:


> Technically a June purchase but just getting around to unboxing it.
> View attachment 5125895
> 
> 
> It’s from 18K (3 years ago!) and still available in the boutique. Loving that it’s not black and really wanted a charm bag to complete my Chanel collection. It’s also my first mini.


I got the medium beige 18K the other day!! I agree amazing find

Any chance you got it from Soho??


----------



## flyingfree27

SLCsocialite said:


> I decided to pull the trigger on a mint condition 16/17 mini lambskin in a plum color with gunmetal hardware (if you know, tell me the name!).
> 
> Not sure how I snagged it already $1000 off their original price but held onto my $500 credit for this occasion alone. I was a bit nervous after I purchased due to the looming increase and it being completely impulsive. However, now that I have her... SHE IS A STUNNER. Completely transforms in the sun. Couldn't be more pleased.


Condition looks great and the lambskin looks so luxe.. What a beauty!!


----------



## sexyladyyy

June purchase, July arrival. Many firsts with this Chanel bag. First mini, first lamb, first aged gold hw, first microchip plate


----------



## sherrysi

sexyladyyy said:


> June purchase, July arrival. Many firsts with this Chanel bag. First mini, first lamb, first aged gold hw, first microchip plate


The more I look at this shade of green, the more I like it.

Only wish I had more clothes to style it with


----------



## artshero

Bit of impulse purchase but no regrets!
21A reissue pink phone holder with chains.
Hard to capture true color of this beauty.
Not into metallics but this Rose gold stole my heart ❤


----------



## 2manychins

sherrysi said:


> The more I look at this shade of green, the more I like it.
> 
> Only wish I had more clothes to style it with


Did you see it in person?  I think it’s more neutral than people realize.  It’s a very unusual shade of green.


----------



## 2manychins

artshero said:


> View attachment 5126673
> 
> Bit of impulse purchase but no regrets!
> 21A reissue pink phone holder with chains.
> Hard to capture true color of this beauty.
> Not into metallics but this Rose gold stole my heart ❤


What else will these hold?


----------



## sexyladyyy

2manychins said:


> Did you see it in person?  I think it’s more neutral than people realize.  It’s a very unusual shade of green.


I dont think this is hard to match. Yes, i agree that its more of neutral to me. I was hesitant at first because i did not see this IRL but when I got it, i love it!


----------



## electricbluerita

Basilly19 said:


> Picked these up in sale. Great heel on the black pair, not too high and not too low.
> The beige pair, there is just something about them that I love but am not certain yet where they fit in my wardrobe at the moment. Any styling tips from anyone who has these or a similar pair??



Great buys! I think the beige pair would be so cute with slightly sheer black tights, a tulip or A-line shaped skirt that hits above the knee and any gorgeous top. And maybe a coat over if it's cold. Could also imagine them with a belted flowy white dress and some earrings.


----------



## sherrysi

2manychins said:


> Did you see it in person?  I think it’s more neutral than people realize.  It’s a very unusual shade of green.



My SA just sent me this photo for available stock. It looks nice but I'm looking for a more neutral mini...


----------



## 2manychins

sexyladyyy said:


> I dont think this is hard to match. Yes, i agree that its more of neutral to me. I was hesitant at first because i did not see this IRL but when I got it, i love it!


I didn’t realize the boutique had it in the small size until someone else was looking at it.  I would have bought it if she passed on it.


----------



## 2manychins

sherrysi said:


> My SA just sent me this photo for available stock. It looks nice but I'm looking for a more neutral mini...
> 
> View attachment 5126749


It’s very neutral and beautiful in person.  You should give it a try, you can always return it if it doesn’t work with your wardrobe.  Think about all the different shades of green you see in nature and the mixture of flower colors.


----------



## artshero

2manychins said:


> What else will these hold?


There is zipper pocket in the back with Mona Lisa pocket. It has 4 cc slots inside but you can fit in more cc cards, I usually carry flat card holder, car key, lipsticks, and mini size hand sanitizer.  If your phone is regular size (not with bigger screen) phone could go in the Mona Lisa pocket and carry more item in the front flap pocket.


----------



## Elle Candy

Nettek said:


> so happy I finally got her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5126610



May I know what is the new price for this?


----------



## 2manychins

artshero said:


> There is zipper pocket in the back with Mona Lisa pocket. It has 4 cc slots inside but you can fit in more cc cards, I usually carry flat card holder, car key, lipsticks, and mini size hand sanitizer.  If your phone is regular size (not with bigger screen) phone could go in the Mona Lisa pocket and carry more item in the front flap pocket.


Thank you, that’s sounds like it’s a lot roomier than I expected.  I do have an iPhone Pro Max, so I’d have to carry it inside or in my back packet.


----------



## GAN

Here is my haul for July! 
My SA managed to reserve it aside for me and I bought it yesterday! Now my dream of owning a classic flap is getting further from me due to price increased. Luckily last month,  I snagged a mini reissue so black.


----------



## balen.girl

Honestly I don’t have urgency to buy WOC. But when SA told me they have caviar black and shw, I need to have it. Oh yeah, I forgot.. I am on Ban Island, so I need to go back now.. See you in Cruise..


----------



## Classy_Sam

Basilly19 said:


> Yep I agree, definitely something about them. Any styling tips other than with plain black everything??



Dark blue skinny jeans? I think they would look great with that.


----------



## tjkcrs

Technically a June purchase but just got it.  So happy I was able to buy this before the price increase - small classic flap in the beautiful 21A grey. 






And a quick color comparison against 19B and 20C!


----------



## lemonadee

Nettek said:


> so happy I finally got her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5126610


hi did you buy it from the retailers/boutiques? it came back in stock?!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Hello dear Chanel community! After dreaming of joining the Chanel club for some months already and seeing some PIs passing me by, I finally decided to pull the trigger and bought this beauty today! I’m so excited and happy!!!


----------



## Nettek

Elle Candy said:


> May I know what is the new price for this?


Of course! The new price for the small Gabrielle backpack is $4,500


----------



## Nettek

lemonadee said:


> hi did you buy it from the retailers/boutiques? it came back in stock?!


Yes! I think they’re back in stock now with the new price of $4,500 for the small. I bought it at the Beverly Hills boutique


----------



## lemonadee

Nettek said:


> Yes! I think they’re back in stock now with the new price of $4,500 for the small. I bought it at the Beverly Hills boutique


OH NO so they did increase it. It was $3800 or $3600 but there was never a stock available. Sigh


----------



## balen.girl

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Hello dear Chanel community! After dreaming of joining the Chanel club for some months already and seeing some PIs passing me by, I finally decided to pull the trigger and bought this beauty today! I’m so excited and happy!!!
> View attachment 5126967
> 
> View attachment 5126968
> 
> View attachment 5126969


I bought the same WOC today in silver hardware.. Congratulations dear..


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

balen.girl said:


> I bought the same WOC today in silver hardware.. Congratulations dear..


Thank you so much hun!    Congratulations to you too on your beautiful WOC (it looks amazing in the silver HW as well) and your other gorgeous June purchases!! So happy we’re twinning on this beauty!  And so excited to finally join the Chanel club!


----------



## cecegrl

artshero said:


> View attachment 5126673
> 
> Bit of impulse purchase but no regrets!
> 21A reissue pink phone holder with chains.
> Hard to capture true color of this beauty.
> Not into metallics but this Rose gold stole my heart ❤



Love this! Can you tell me if the flap is a turn lock closure or snap button? Thank you!


----------



## lsquare

Was able to find this right before the increase. I feel the dark brown is even more versatile than black. Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## artshero

cecegrl said:


> Love this! Can you tell me if the flap is a turn lock closure or snap button? Thank you!


It is turn lock closure just like the 2.55 flap bag


----------



## cecegrl

artshero said:


> It is turn lock closure just like the 2.55 flap bag


Thank you!!


----------



## bobee25

Just scored 3 bags before the price increase


----------



## Marlee

Yesterday I bought a lovely tweed and sequin Reissue WOC and earrings in Amsterdam


----------



## SLCsocialite

flyingfree27 said:


> Condition looks great and the lambskin looks so luxe.. What a beauty!!


Thank you!


----------



## Rituals83

Marlee said:


> Yesterday I bought a lovely tweed and sequin Reissue WOC and earrings in Amsterdam
> View attachment 5127319
> View attachment 5127320
> View attachment 5127321


Beautiful- could I ask how big the earrings are pls? It looks very pretty and something you could wear casually too.


----------



## nongcan

Here is my July purchases!


----------



## Marlee

Rituals83 said:


> Beautiful- could I ask how big the earrings are pls? It looks very pretty and something you could wear casually too.



Thank you! They are about 1cm wide and 7mm high and can definitely be worn casually.


----------



## 2manychins

bobee25 said:


> Just scored 3 bags before the price increase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5127234


Did you get all three at the same store?  I’ve seen posts saying they are now limiting purchases to two a month.


----------



## 2manychins

Marlee said:


> Yesterday I bought a lovely tweed and sequin Reissue WOC and earrings in Amsterdam
> View attachment 5127319
> View attachment 5127320
> View attachment 5127321


That’s so cute, is it a WOC?


----------



## Venessa84

sherrysi said:


> Wow! This is super cute and unique!



Thank you so much!! I love different and this fits the bill. 



balen.girl said:


> Wow.. your bag is gorgeous.. I love it when I saw it, then I zoom your picture and yes confirm, I love it..



Aww, thank you dear! It really is a great piece especially in person. 



XCCX said:


> I love these finds!!! Congratulations!



Thank you so much! It’s fun finding pieces from previous collections. 



Allimyers said:


> I got the medium beige 18K the other day!! I agree amazing find
> 
> Any chance you got it from Soho??



Oh wow! That’s awesome. It’s from Riverside in NJ. I saw it in the window and said I’ll come back after we eat dinner. When I went back it was sold. They ended up ordering it from somewhere else and not sure where it came from.


----------



## Chanellover2015

sherrysi said:


> My SA just sent me this photo for available stock. It looks nice but I'm looking for a more neutral mini...
> 
> View attachment 5126749


I’d totally jump on this one!! I really think these pop of color are great on mini bags ❤️ it


----------



## monkyjib

Marlee said:


> Yesterday I bought a lovely tweed and sequin Reissue WOC and earrings in Amsterdam
> View attachment 5127319
> View attachment 5127320
> View attachment 5127321


Wow so sparkly and lovely! Congrats!


----------



## Marlee

2manychins said:


> That’s so cute, is it a WOC?



Thanks! Yes, it’s a WOC. 


monkyjib said:


> Wow so sparkly and lovely! Congrats!



Thank you! Once I saw the way it sparkled in the mirror at the boutique, I had to have it


----------



## lvbananas

Technically a June purchase but just opened it. The 21a burgundy mini rectangular with top handle. My first Chanel mini.




My humble collection thus far. Off to ban island till 2022.


----------



## GAN

Nettek said:


> Yes! I think they’re back in stock now with the new price of $4,500 for the small. I bought it at the Beverly Hills boutique



You are very lucky.
I been aiming to snag the grey CF small since the launch of collection but was unable to get one during their soft launch. There is also no stock coming in even there is price increase.  Resellers even increased their price and urrgghh looks like have to miss it this time as I really love the grey in this collection.


----------



## bobee25

2manychins said:


> Did you get all three at the same store?  I’ve seen posts saying they are now limiting purchases to two a month.


Yes I got them from one store ,in a trip to Istanbul  I got one on my passport and the other 2 was on my mum and son passport they do have limit to one bag .


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Hello dear Chanel community! After dreaming of joining the Chanel club for some months already and seeing some PIs passing me by, I finally decided to pull the trigger and bought this beauty today! I’m so excited and happy!!!
> View attachment 5126967
> 
> View attachment 5126968
> 
> View attachment 5126969


@MarryMeLV_Now  Congrats hun!!  Love it!!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Glam80 said:


> @MarryMeLV_Now  Congrats hun!!  Love it!!


Thank you so much hun!!   I’m so glad to finally have this bag in my collection


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

lvbananas said:


> Technically a June purchase but just opened it. The 21a burgundy mini rectangular with top handle. My first Chanel mini.
> View attachment 5127751
> View attachment 5127752
> View attachment 5127753
> 
> My humble collection thus far. Off to ban island till 2022.
> View attachment 5127754


Wow, what a gorgeous collection!    Congratulations on your new beauty!


----------



## amna72

All June purchases, but I just came home and unpacked them


----------



## 2manychins

bobee25 said:


> Yes I got them from one store ,in a trip to Istanbul  I got one on my passport and the other 2 was on my mum and son passport they do have limit to one bag .


That was smart


----------



## 2manychins

amna72 said:


> All June purchases, but I just came home and unpacked them


Love those shoes


----------



## 2manychins

lvbananas said:


> Technically a June purchase but just opened it. The 21a burgundy mini rectangular with top handle. My first Chanel mini.
> View attachment 5127751
> View attachment 5127752
> View attachment 5127753
> 
> My humble collection thus far. Off to ban island till 2022.
> View attachment 5127754


What is the bag on the lower left hand corner called?


----------



## lvbananas

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Wow, what a gorgeous collection!    Congratulations on your new beauty!



Thank you dear



2manychins said:


> What is the bag on the lower left hand corner called?



It’s the clutch with removable phone case from the 20B collection. Have shared more in depth pics on the 20B thread.


----------



## Camilla Ü

amna72 said:


> All June purchases, but I just came home and unpacked them


Love the pink flap    Can I ask what season the color is from?


----------



## amna72

Camilla Ü said:


> Love the pink flap    Can I ask what season the color is from?



Thanks, it is from 20S


----------



## rainsxluv

Just unboxed this recently and can’t get over how pretty it is 

the caviar this season looks so sturdy and glossy! (Taken with iPhone with no filter)


----------



## MCBadian07

Factory 5 items arrived today. Did not get the mesh tote though


----------



## MCBadian07

Just a little something to go with my Deauville. Was looking for a wallet, but they don't have anything good right now.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

MCBadian07 said:


> Just a little something to go with my Deauville. Was looking for a wallet, but they don't have anything good right now.
> 
> View attachment 5128632
> View attachment 5128633
> View attachment 5128634
> View attachment 5128635


Congratulations hun! It’s such a beautiful cardholder!    
I’m currently trying to get the same one as well  When I went to the boutique on Saturday, the didn’t have it in black caviar with GHW. But the SA has promised to call me back as soon as they get it, hopefully she won’t forget!


----------



## SouthTampa

MCBadian07 said:


> Factory 5 items arrived today. Did not get the mesh tote though
> 
> View attachment 5128618
> View attachment 5128619
> View attachment 5128620
> View attachment 5128621
> View attachment 5128622
> 
> View attachment 5128626
> 
> View attachment 5128623
> View attachment 5128624
> View attachment 5128625


What is the thing with the two wooden sticks?


----------



## XCCX

Just like most of the purchases so far.. technically June/pre-price increase ones 

Small 19 flap in white goatskin from 20B fresh from the boutique!

I want to express my excitement about this super lucky find! My amazing SA at Selfridges found the last goatskin in Heathrow and requested a transfer.. this bag was all forgotten about in the airport for a whole year just because it was waiting for me to find it! 

I posted a video on my Instagram story too 





With her sister


----------



## MCBadian07

SouthTampa said:


> What is the thing with the two wooden sticks?


This was a free gift - they're cupcake toppers (toothpicks with the Chanel No. 5 Perfume Bottle logo)


----------



## MCBadian07

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Congratulations hun! It’s such a beautiful cardholder!
> I’m currently trying to get the same one as well  When I went to the boutique on Saturday, the didn’t have it in black caviar with GHW. But the SA has promised to call me back as soon as they get it, hopefully she won’t forget!


Thank you dear! Hope you get yours soon and we can twin!


----------



## oknicoleee

My bf managed to track me down a black mini square in June and I just got back home today! Voila  I love her soooooooo much!!! I unboxed and threw it on immediately, pardon my casual wear


----------



## mcmc

managed to get a mini vanity case from my SA. am sooooo luving it


----------



## edsltan

GAN said:


> Here is my haul for July!
> My SA managed to reserve it aside for me and I bought it yesterday! Now my dream of owning a classic flap is getting further from me due to price increased. Luckily last month,  I snagged a mini reissue so black.
> 
> View attachment 5126852
> View attachment 5126853
> View attachment 5126854


I have this with the dangling... it’s very pretty! I’m also looking for this stud version. Great find!


----------



## Rami00

Technically end of June before price increase but received it today! My chocolate yumminess with champagne hardware. Apparently, only 30 small flaps were available in USA and only one in Canada! It was a mission to find this baby!


----------



## MiniLover

I ordered this in June but just received it! It’s my favorite piece of custom jewelry from the 21a collection. Thank you for letting me share this!


----------



## lvlitigator

My new beige mini ❤️❤️


----------



## lvbananas

lvlitigator said:


> View attachment 5129730
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new beige mini ❤❤


It looks beautiful! Feel like eating it. Looks so deliciously scrumptiously yummy!


----------



## julbull

Nettek said:


> so happy I finally got her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5126610


 were you on a waitlist or were you able to just get it at a Chanel store?


----------



## Nettek

julbull said:


> were you on a waitlist or were you able to just get it at a Chanel store?



No waitlist but my SA texted me the morning they received it


----------



## ccloverk

Finally got this beauty after a long time searching for her


----------



## Deleted member 681277

Only Chanel does this: making an old lady feel in love like going back to the early 20s even occasionally. Medium Size.


----------



## lemonadee

ccloverk said:


> Finally got this beauty after a long time searching for her


omg, did you get it from the boutique also? were you on waitlist?


----------



## Valeriabloom

I love it 
Mini in burgundy 
It’s so cute


----------



## ccloverk

lemonadee said:


> omg, did you get it from the boutique also? were you on waitlist?


I got it from nm. I wasn’t on a waitlist, but my sa texted me the morning it arrived!


----------



## desertchic

Just in time for my birthday this weekend - my new Gabrielle and card holder


----------



## chicklety

Does this count? Just ordered this vintage tweed jacket - hope it looks this good on me!


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

chicklety said:


> Does this count? Just ordered this vintage tweed jacket - hope it looks this good on me!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5130467


That counts! I love this jacket, so classic! I have one Chanel jacket and am looking for another!


----------



## asya.khan

Rami00 said:


> Technically end of June before price increase but received it today! My chocolate yumminess with champagne hardware. Apparently, only 30 small flaps were available in USA and only one in Canada! It was a mission to find this baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5129430
> View attachment 5129431
> View attachment 5129432


Oh wow, this really shows the dark brown colour in a whole new dimension- it's lighter and more purple-ish than I had thought. It's beautiful! Enjoy!


----------



## chicklety

Kitties Are Cute said:


> That counts! I love this jacket, so classic! I have one Chanel jacket and am looking for another!


Oh yay! You made me feel better - this is my first step into the jacket realm so I have been toiling over the choice. And yes, kitties ARE cute! thanks for making me smile!


----------



## SpeedyJC

Rather excited about this one. I have Chanel but never a classic flap. Sometimes I find Chanel to be too heavy for me but I find this bag not so bad.


----------



## chalulu

Just want to share these stunning earrings, they’re perfect size for me! 
Thank you so much to our Chanel Angel  nat74


----------



## sheeby

ELIZAXUAN said:


> Only Chanel does this: making an old lady feel in love like going back to the early 20s even occasionally. Medium Size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5130221
> View attachment 5130222
> View attachment 5130223
> View attachment 5130224



I LOVE this bag -- it's stunning!!! Congrats! Is it a classic flap or seasonal bag? What season?


----------



## Kristy0316

lvlitigator said:


> View attachment 5129730
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new beige mini ❤❤


Bag twin!!!


----------



## Deleted member 681277

sheeby said:


> I LOVE this bag -- it's stunning!!! Congrats! Is it a classic flap or seasonal bag? What season?


Thanks, dear. I feel the same. It's a classic flap but seasonal style. i did not ask for the season, but should be able to share once I receive it. It's quite unique while not overwhelmed like some seasonal pieces.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

chicklety said:


> Oh yay! You made me feel better - this is my first step into the jacket realm so I have been toiling over the choice. And yes, kitties ARE cute! thanks for making me smile!



it’s a great realm to be! Chanel jackets don’t get as much attention as their bags, but they’re so well made and classic. I love them with just jeans. 

I love kittens (who doesn’t)?! I made this username years ago and it’s not really fitting to me anymore but alas it stays!


----------



## vivy_tran

Technically ordered this a day before price increase, thanks to my lovely SA.  Will be my last DF classic flap since prices are out of control. I think my collection is complete for now, but open to 1-2 minis in a cute pop of color or something pastel.


----------



## GAN

I had such unexpected purchases yesterday! Did not expected to spend so much this month but ...

Was picking my reserved stuff at LV, my Chanel SA happened to text me the item I been eyeing had been kept aside for me. The boutique was near where I was at. But I had to wait for 2 hour plus for her to be available as she was busy with clients' appointments.

Here my loots I got. 



1st one !








2nd LOOT 






My coco handle small in black with light gold hardware! Been waiting for this quite a long while and glad to snag this.

Also my 3rd haul 
My 1st mini reissue in this lovely tweed pattern, the color is less brighter than shown in pic.









Think I should be bag peace for now though I am unable to get the grey cf , even with such price increase now, think I should let go this out of my heart. Not buying anymore for next few months.


----------



## GAN

A quick question here
While I was at boutique yesterday,  I saw this pair of earring. Can I check if this design is always been around or seasonal ? The lock seem unique but quite unsure how it look on ears.

Can someone advise me? Thank so much. Still deciding should I get this as my last purchase of the month


----------



## Daisyslove

Purchased this baby! Need a name!  
Also.. water bottle, perfume, lotion! So many and it’s only the beginning of the month. Anyone else have the lipstick case?!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

GAN said:


> I had such unexpected purchases yesterday! Did not expected to spend so much this month but ...
> 
> Was picking my reserved stuff at LV, my Chanel SA happened to text me the item I been eyeing had been kept aside for me. The boutique was near where I was at. But I had to wait for 2 hour plus for her to be available as she was busy with clients' appointments.
> 
> Here my loots I got.
> View attachment 5131390
> 
> 
> 1st one !
> 
> View attachment 5131392
> 
> 
> View attachment 5131393
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd LOOT
> 
> View attachment 5131394
> View attachment 5131396
> 
> View attachment 5131395
> 
> My coco handle small in black with light gold hardware! Been waiting for this quite a long while and glad to snag this.
> 
> Also my 3rd haul
> My 1st mini reissue in this lovely tweed pattern, the color is less brighter than shown in pic.
> View attachment 5131397
> 
> 
> View attachment 5131398
> 
> 
> View attachment 5131399
> 
> 
> Think I should be bag peace for now though I am unable to get the grey cf , even with such price increase now, think I should let go this out of my heart. Not buying anymore for next few months.


Oh wow, what a gorgeous haul - congratulations hun!     Love the black caviar coco handle


----------



## ka3na20

Finally got one


----------



## c25519bg

Picked up this beauty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 My first classic double flap in Jumbo. She's pre-loved, and I'm excited to give her a new lease of life.

While I've always wanted a larger-sized classic flap, at first I thought the Jumbo would be too big for my 5'3 slender build... But as soon as I tried her on I fell in love and brought her home with me, haha.


----------



## Lunie

What's the odds of scoring this 18C beauty from a boutique????! Yashhhhhh.... WhooooHooooo......


----------



## ka3na20

Latest addition to my Factory 5 haul.


----------



## MCBadian07

ka3na20 said:


> Latest addition to my Factory 5 haul.


Omg is that a white kitty (exotic short hair??)


----------



## spiritwind78

Purchased my dream 2.55 bag right before the price increase. The leather feels and smells amazing! I’m loving it


----------



## jgodcheergrl

Thanks for letting me share. Went a little jumbo crazy the past few months!


----------



## ParisToBerlin

Just a little something: a brooch in a sort of antique gold. Only tried it on a black blazer so far and it looks so elegant!


----------



## stcouture

Received a classic mini in this dark brown…it’s my first and I’m on the fence whether she’s a keeper or wait for a lighter neutral? It’s all soo good!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

ka3na20 said:


> Latest addition to my Factory 5 haul.


OMG! Love love love your kitty (and of course your haul)!  These pics are so cute and beautiful!!!


----------



## Deleted member 681277

My first preloved Chanel. Why? Because I could not find a better one new like this. It's a 10 year old. Getting old seems wonderful.


----------



## ka3na20

MCBadian07 said:


> Omg is that a white kitty (exotic short hair??)



yes haha


----------



## ka3na20

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> OMG! Love love love your kitty (and of course your haul)!  These pics are so cute and beautiful!!!


Thank you! My cat keeps on playing with my unboxing so I just included her in the photo


----------



## edsltan

Wow, seeing a lot of Jumbo in July purchases.... some say its not popular anymore... some even say it might be dead already... glad there’s a lot of us here that are still purchasing.


----------



## balen.girl

ka3na20 said:


> Latest addition to my Factory 5 haul.


I love your cat..


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Hi guys! My recent Chanel purchases! Chanel has managed to pull me back in despite these massive price increases!
Thanks for letting me share


----------



## ka3na20

balen.girl said:


> I love your cat..



Thank you! She is so cute.


----------



## asya.khan

GAN said:


> I had such unexpected purchases yesterday! Did not expected to spend so much this month but ...
> 
> Was picking my reserved stuff at LV, my Chanel SA happened to text me the item I been eyeing had been kept aside for me. The boutique was near where I was at. But I had to wait for 2 hour plus for her to be available as she was busy with clients' appointments.
> 
> Here my loots I got.
> View attachment 5131390
> 
> 
> 1st one !
> 
> View attachment 5131392
> 
> 
> View attachment 5131393
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd LOOT
> 
> View attachment 5131394
> View attachment 5131396
> 
> View attachment 5131395
> 
> My coco handle small in black with light gold hardware! Been waiting for this quite a long while and glad to snag this.
> 
> Also my 3rd haul
> My 1st mini reissue in this lovely tweed pattern, the color is less brighter than shown in pic.
> View attachment 5131397
> 
> 
> View attachment 5131398
> 
> 
> View attachment 5131399
> 
> 
> Think I should be bag peace for now though I am unable to get the grey cf , even with such price increase now, think I should let go this out of my heart. Not buying anymore for next few months.


I love the color on the tweed reissue! So bright and cheerful! Enjoy it!


----------



## GAN

stcouture said:


> Received a classic mini in this dark brown…it’s my first and I’m on the fence whether she’s a keeper or wait for a lighter neutral? It’s all soo good!




What a coincidence!! I been thinking to get this if I can get my hand on this brown mini flap during the soft launch but I did not managed to get any or my desired grey cf during the event.  Just when I think I am done with so much purchases two day back. Received a msg from my SA that there is newly arrival dark brown mini flap available and kept aside for my to go over to view tomorrow morning.  Oh no!! Did not expect and I cannot decide if I should or not.....decision ! just when I think I am done and over with current collection.  I also just heard from my friends that 21B will have darker grey color, I wonder if that will come in caviar cf. Oh no....


----------



## GAN

asya.khan said:


> I love the color on the tweed reissue! So bright and cheerful! Enjoy it!


thank you! yup my first tweed addition to my collection and my hubby nagged me to go for this color.


----------



## vandie14

finally got my zippy wallet card holder after much hesitation! so happy to score her from the flagship store in Paris ❤️


----------



## Kanz

My lovely caramel M/L classic flap scored before the price increase (though just arriving my home today)!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

vandie14 said:


> finally got my zippy wallet card holder after much hesitation! so happy to score her from the flagship store in Paris ❤


Oh that’s gorgeous!   Congrats hun! Now I want one too!


----------



## CC4Ever

th


GAN said:


> A quick question here
> While I was at boutique yesterday,  I saw this pair of earring. Can I check if this design is always been around or seasonal ? The lock seem unique but quite unsure how it look on ears.
> 
> Can someone advise me? Thank so much. Still deciding should I get this as my last purchase of the month
> 
> View attachment 5131417


This particular style is seasonal. I haven’t seen padlock earrings before but have seen various different padlock necklaces from old seasons. I think they’re fab and would be tempted myself!


----------



## vandie14

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Oh that’s gorgeous!   Congrats hun! Now I want one too!


Took her out for a quick use today and cannot believe how much actually fits in terms or cards, coins, and money! ❤️ The three sections inside are so usefull in organizing everything and the zip helps make sure nothing falls out.  thank you darling!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

vandie14 said:


> Took her out for a quick use today and cannot believe how much actually fits in terms or cards, coins, and money! ❤ The three sections inside are so usefull in organizing everything and the zip helps make sure nothing falls out.  thank you darling!


Thanks for sharing dear! Glad that you’re enjoying it!     I think I’ll ask my SA about this beauty!


----------



## DA Club

Went on a little Beige buying spree. All bought in June but only unpacking now. Cardigan was last one in my size in the country cause it was from fall 2020. Pictures don’t do it justice and doesn’t show all the intricate gold threading throughout! This is my first Chanel 19 and matching beige espadrilles. I have a problem of always buying matching espadrilles to my Chanel bags (I’m a matchy matchy person).


----------



## erinrose

My chanel Factory 5 haul


----------



## GAN

View attachment 5133790










Hi everyone,  I decided to purchase this today. Been thinking last whole night if I should get this when my SA told me that she reserved one aside for me. Was feeling guilty for spending too much on recent purchases with Chanel. This color is gorgeous and hardware is light gold.

As I do not have mini flap, decided to go for it. It looks very dark chocolate color, in certain lighting, it looks as close as black. This is unique color other than usual black I feel.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my hubby told me to get this and one item out from my wish list till there is a nice color I like to get for cf as I was disappointed that I could not secure a grey cf from this collection.

I heard for 21b, there will be darker grey color in some model , not sure if cf comes in dark grey too.


----------



## Rami00

GAN said:


> View attachment 5133790
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,  I decided to purchase this today. Been rhinking whole nightlife I should get this. Was feeling guilty for spending too much on recent purchase with Chanel. The color s gorgeous and hardware is light gold.
> 
> As I do not have mini flap, decided to go for it. It looks very dark chocolate color, in certain lighting looks as close as black. This is unique color other than usual black I feel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my hubby told me to get this and one item out from my wish list till there is a nice color I like to get for cf as I was disappointed that I could not secure a grey cf from this collection.
> 
> I heard for 21b, there will be darker grey color in some model , not sure if cf comes in dark grey too.


Congratulations!! It was really hard to get my hands on this color, absolutely love it. I have in small cf.


----------



## Anysia

GAN said:


> View attachment 5133790
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,  I decided to purchase this today. Been thinking last whole night if I should get this when my SA told me that she reserved one aside for me. Was feeling guilty for spending too much on recent purchases with Chanel. This color is gorgeous and hardware is light gold.
> 
> As I do not have mini flap, decided to go for it. It looks very dark chocolate color, in certain lighting, it looks as close as black. This is unique color other than usual black I feel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my hubby told me to get this and one item out from my wish list till there is a nice color I like to get for cf as I was disappointed that I could not secure a grey cf from this collection.
> 
> I heard for 21b, there will be darker grey color in some model , not sure if cf comes in dark grey too.
> 
> View attachment 5133792
> 
> 
> View attachment 5133793


Good news: cf 21B will come in a very nice dark grey, caviar, champagne hw medium and jumbo size. As far as I saw from pictures the dark gray won't be as dark as I thought. Don't know if it is better to go for medium or jumbo size.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

GAN said:


> View attachment 5133790
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,  I decided to purchase this today. Been thinking last whole night if I should get this when my SA told me that she reserved one aside for me. Was feeling guilty for spending too much on recent purchases with Chanel. This color is gorgeous and hardware is light gold.
> 
> As I do not have mini flap, decided to go for it. It looks very dark chocolate color, in certain lighting, it looks as close as black. This is unique color other than usual black I feel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my hubby told me to get this and one item out from my wish list till there is a nice color I like to get for cf as I was disappointed that I could not secure a grey cf from this collection.
> 
> I heard for 21b, there will be darker grey color in some model , not sure if cf comes in dark grey too.
> 
> View attachment 5133792
> 
> 
> View attachment 5133793


She's a true beaty!    Congratulations hun! I'm dreaming of a mini too


----------



## topglamchic

Venessa84 said:


> Technically a June purchase but just getting around to unboxing it.
> View attachment 5125895
> 
> 
> It’s from 18K (3 years ago!) and still available in the boutique. Loving that it’s not black and really wanted a charm bag to complete my Chanel collection. It’s also my first mini.


Gorgeous!!  I always love to see your unique pieces.


----------



## topglamchic

ELIZAXUAN said:


> Only Chanel does this: making an old lady feel in love like going back to the early 20s even occasionally. Medium Size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5130221
> View attachment 5130222
> View attachment 5130223
> View attachment 5130224


This is so special!


----------



## Deleted member 681277

topglamchic said:


> This is so special!


Thank you. Yes, indeed.


----------



## Croker

vivy_tran said:


> View attachment 5131275
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Technically ordered this a day before price increase, thanks to my lovely SA.  Will be my last DF classic flap since prices are out of control. I think my collection is complete for now, but open to 1-2 minis in a cute pop of color or something pastel.


This is gorgeous - kind of kicking myself i didnt try and get it a few weeks ago, not sure if i can talk myself around to new prices, i think they are gone that bit too far in one jump.


----------



## MissyHimeko

I’m back with another purchase! This time, I finally got my hands on another pair of the combat boots! Last year during 20A, I actually had my eye on the black one and my SA transferred and kept the one and only pair in my size in Singapore for me. Unfortunately, some other SA actually took it and sold it to their customer without a word (did online payment too so we couldn’t even fight the transaction by the time we found out) so I was left with the white one or nothing (my SA transferred both colours for me so I could try and choose). I tried it on and begrudgingly bought the white one - I mean I do like it a lot too but I really hate that I have to be extra careful because it’s white… I was ready to get both the white and black pair - one for sunny days and one that can be put through a bit more abuse because it’s black!

Fast forward a year, I was so excited to see that these combat boots were making a come back in 21A! I contacted my SA right away but sadly, Singapore only brought in beige black and shiny black lambskin. I tried to love the shiny black when I saw it but I couldn’t… The beige black was not on display when I was there so when my friend passed by and saw it, she snapped a picture for me and I immediately told my SA I wanted it. I felt I liked it even more than the full black because it’s in that beautiful Chanel beige towards the darker side so it can take more abuse than the white one I already have. Plus the contrast goes really well with my beige vanity case too.

As we do not have 4 seasons in Singapore, I was told they only ordered one pair for each size (only available from 36 onwards), same as what they did for 20A (that’s why I was so mad when my black one got snatched away because I know that’s the one and only pair in Singapore!) so no worries about clashing shoes with someone else here! All in all, very happy with my purchase and so glad my story has a happy ending! Right now, I am looking forward to Chanel Factory 5 finally launching in Singapore later this week !


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

So glad my SA found these two beauties for me - I’ve wanted the CH for a long time already, and the o-case is a kind of a panic buy before the expected price increase


----------



## MCBadian07

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> So glad my SA found these two beauties for me - I’ve wanted the CH for a long time already, and the o-case is a kind of a panic buy before the expected price increase
> View attachment 5134790
> 
> View attachment 5134791
> 
> View attachment 5134792


Yayyy twins on the CH!   
That O case is mini or small size ? Waiting for my SA to tell me when it's in stock. The one I saw this past Saturday was in lambskin


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

MCBadian07 said:


> Yayyy twins on the CH!
> That O case is mini or small size ? Waiting for my SA to tell me when it's in stock. The one I saw this past Saturday was in lambskin


Thank you so much hun!   I’m so happy to twin with you!  
This is the mini o-case. It wasn’t listed on the homepage, but I asked for one in caviar with (light) gold HW and my SA got this one with champagne HW for me. I love how shiny the caviar leather on this sessional piece is, it’s much shinier than on the classic pieces!  which leather/color/HW combination are you after? I hope that your SA can also find one for you very quickly!


----------



## Gabel

I saw this a couple months back and really loved it but was on the hunt for a blue one. So I skipped. Until now. Recently found it on IG, price was reasonable and I love that you don’t have to baby the 19.


----------



## MCBadian07

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Thank you so much hun!   I’m so happy to twin with you!
> This is the mini o-case. It wasn’t listed on the homepage, but I asked for one in caviar with (light) gold HW and my SA got this one with champagne HW for me. I love how shiny the caviar leather on this sessional piece is, it’s much shinier than on the classic pieces!  which leather/color/HW combination are you after? I hope that your SA can also find one for you very quickly!


Awesome!! Yes, looking for the mini O case in Caviar Black with GHW


----------



## Gabel

Technically not a purchase but I guess I’ve finally spend enough to get a goodie   Love it!


----------



## chubbyshopper

Congrats on your Fabulous Purchases Everyone! Here to join the club too.

Have been toying the idea with the 19bag for a long time since its launch but just didn't spark joy in both sizes. I wanted a bigger bag this time round but the Jumbo is just too darn expensive. This on the other hand I loved straight away and didn't care to think about how much it would need babying.
This has most probably finalised my Chanel collection, they are just getting too expensive and I'll like to get use out of my bags for now.
	

		
			
		

		
	



The small one was bought 3 or 4 yrs ago.


----------



## MCBadian07

chubbyshopper said:


> Congrats on your Fabulous Purchases Everyone! Here to join the club too.
> 
> Have been toying the idea with the 19bag for a long time since its launch but just didn't spark joy in both sizes. I wanted a bigger bag this time round but the Jumbo is just too darn expensive. This on the other hand I loved straight away and didn't care to think about how much it would need babying.
> This has most probably finalised my Chanel collection, they are just getting too expensive and I'll like to get use out of my bags for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5134908
> 
> The small one was bought 3 or 4 yrs ago.
> View attachment 5134902


Congrats on the Coco handle!! Such a gorgeous color.


----------



## evagiang

21A GREY WOC
I'm in love


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

Will pick her up tmr

21B dark grey


----------



## stcouture

GAN said:


> What a coincidence!! I been thinking to get this if I can get my hand on this brown mini flap during the soft launch but I did not managed to get any or my desired grey cf during the event.  Just when I think I am done with so much purchases two day back. Received a msg from my SA that there is newly arrival dark brown mini flap available and kept aside for my to go over to view tomorrow morning.  Oh no!! Did not expect and I cannot decide if I should or not.....decision ! just when I think I am done and over with current collection.  I also just heard from my friends that 21B will have darker grey color, I wonder if that will come in caviar cf. Oh no....



Good luck I reserved for that dark grey but I’m on the fence. I think I’ve settled to keep the dark brown but I’m not 100% set since I saw the black on black hardware…‍

I saw you got the dark brown- hello twinsie! ❤️❤️


----------



## ariel_cclover

In love with my new 21B Small Business Affinity.  Finally get my hands on Chanel Grey bag


----------



## love2learn

ariel_cclover said:


> In love with my new 21B Small Business Affinity.  Finally get my hands on Chanel Grey bag


Beautiful!! Congrats on being able to get this beautiful color and it looks great on the BA!!


----------



## edsltan

Gabel said:


> Technically not a purchase but I guess I’ve finally spend enough to get a goodie   Love it!


Soooo jealous.... I've wanted one for ages......


----------



## Mapoon

Gabel said:


> I saw this a couple months back and really loved it but was on the hunt for a blue one. So I skipped. Until now. Recently found it on IG, price was reasonable and I love that you don’t have to baby the 19.


That's such a gorgeous colour!    Looks like goatskin? It's my HG bag for now...


----------



## ariel_cclover

GAN said:


> View attachment 5133790
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,  I decided to purchase this today. Been thinking last whole night if I should get this when my SA told me that she reserved one aside for me. Was feeling guilty for spending too much on recent purchases with Chanel. This color is gorgeous and hardware is light gold.
> 
> As I do not have mini flap, decided to go for it. It looks very dark chocolate color, in certain lighting, it looks as close as black. This is unique color other than usual black I feel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my hubby told me to get this and one item out from my wish list till there is a nice color I like to get for cf as I was disappointed that I could not secure a grey cf from this collection.
> 
> I heard for 21b, there will be darker grey color in some model , not sure if cf comes in dark grey too.
> 
> View attachment 5133792
> 
> 
> View attachment 5133793


Congrat on your new bag. You can't go wrong with the mini rectangular. It's very functional.  I have a black mini caviar from 17b and it's my most used hand bag.


----------



## lvchanellvr

RataDrawitra said:


> Will pick her up tmr
> 
> 21B dark grey
> 
> View attachment 5136023


Congrats! Initially, I thought this grey was too dark but I am loving this pic. It looks to have a slight sheen to it or is it matte caviar (no shine)?


----------



## asya.khan

RataDrawitra said:


> Will pick her up tmr
> 
> 21B dark grey
> 
> View attachment 5136023


Beautiful!


----------



## LexLV

Avocado green medium BA on its way to me! The grey is lighter than I expected so I went with the green


----------



## mango107

Snagged the sport trail sneakers from fashionphile at a premium but I don't even care because these are my dream designer sneakers


----------



## xianfang

LexLV said:


> Avocado green medium BA on its way to me! The grey is lighter than I expected so I went with the green


Did u get it from the boutique? I am still waiting to be called by the SA


----------



## LexLV

xianfang said:


> Did u get it from the boutique? I am still waiting to be called by the SA


Bloomingdales


----------



## MilesAway2015

after being sober for almost one year (thanks to the pandemic) I purchased this beauty in Vienna last saturday…


----------



## Suzypony

Just picked up my 21B light purple mini  , kinda light lilac gray pink


----------



## Marmotte

These are coming my way 



Also got these 21P earrings


----------



## by_nina

I found my dream bag preloved but it was never used!  21S Tiffany green


----------



## ariel_cclover

Suzypony said:


> Just picked up my 21B light purple mini  , kinda light lilac gray pink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5137297
> 
> 
> View attachment 5137298


So pretty.


----------



## Kimmytherat

Got lucky and found the 21A grey in small while passing by an airport's Chanel store. It was the last one in small and was the display model. They had another 21A grey but in medium and also a display model.


----------



## Gabel

by_nina said:


> I found my dream bag preloved but it was never used!  21S Tiffany green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5137770
> View attachment 5137771
> View attachment 5137772


How much was it? If you don’t mind sharing .


----------



## Vikikiii

Kimmytherat said:


> Got lucky and found the 21A grey in small while passing by an airport's Chanel store. It was the last one in small and was the display model. They had another 21A grey but in medium and also a display model.



It’s the exact color and size I’m looking for - I’m so jealous haha. Enjoy your beautiful bag!


----------



## jyp012

Just got these loafers!!


----------



## tramtnle

My first chanel mini flap! In love with this one and there’s the microchip


----------



## sherrysi

tramtnle said:


> My first chanel mini flap! In love with this one and there’s the microchip


Congrats!

May I ask how tall you are? I'm also a cross-body person and I've seen many complaints about the length of the strap...


----------



## LVoe121

ariel_cclover said:


> In love with my new 21B Small Business Affinity.  Finally get my hands on Chanel Grey bag


Hey, congrats to the new bag, she looks amaaaaazing, just wondering, how light this grey would be? Can you post a picture in day light, thank you very much


----------



## Venessa84

topglamchic said:


> Gorgeous!!  I always love to see your unique pieces.


Thank you sweetie!!


----------



## minami

by_nina said:


> I found my dream bag preloved but it was never used!  21S Tiffany green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5137770
> View attachment 5137771
> View attachment 5137772


Congrats!! I missed this one


----------



## minami

LexLV said:


> Avocado green medium BA on its way to me! The grey is lighter than I expected so I went with the green


The biz affinity is growing on me!! Lovely shade too ☺️


----------



## by_nina

Gabel said:


> How much was it? If you don’t mind sharing .


I paid over the retail


----------



## by_nina

minami said:


> Congrats!! I missed this one


Thank you! I missed this one too so I hunted down from the preloved/reseller market


----------



## goodcrush

tramtnle said:


> My first chanel mini flap! In love with this one and there’s the microchip



Looks perfect on you! Is this 21B mini with silver hardware?


----------



## tramtnle

sherrysi said:


> Congrats!
> 
> May I ask how tall you are? I'm also a cross-body person and I've seen many complaints about the length of the strap...


Ofc! I’m actually very petite (5”2’) but I have a long torso so it sits fine on me to be honest. I was thinking of asking the SA for a buckle clip thing but I thought it sits perfectly so I wouldn’t need to shortern it.


----------



## tramtnle

goodcrush said:


> Looks perfect on you! Is this 21B mini with silver hardware?


Thank you!! Yes it is


----------



## Katostar

I was looking for a light colored preferably beige flat cardholder to use with my mini beige flap but the beige clair one I saw had silver hardware and I wanted gold. Unexpectedly picked up this from the boutique. 21P Rose Clair flap cardholder in lambskin and gold hardware. My first non black and non caviar chanel cardholder. Didnt think much was left left from 21P. It caught my eyes though  so had to get it.


----------



## AmalieLotte92

My very 1st classic flap bag... black mini with SILVER hardware! I love silver...


----------



## LexLV

LexLV said:


> Avocado green medium BA on its way to me! The grey is lighter than I expected so I went with the green


Ok BA arrived and this green is awesome in person! It’s really hard to photograph properly but it’s much more military green, really neutral and very pretty!!!


----------



## LexLV

I also scored this like new with stickers 20K embossed caviar WOC for $2300 on FP, so gorgeous!


----------



## glitzgal97

LexLV said:


> I also scored this like new with stickers 20K embossed caviar WOC for $2300 on FP, so gorgeous!


Beautiful! and good price!


----------



## killuazoldyck

LexLV said:


> Ok BA arrived and this green is awesome in person! It’s really hard to photograph properly but it’s much more military green, really neutral and very pretty!!!



This shade of green is gorgeous! Congrats on the bag! Enjoy it in good health


----------



## debykf

jyp012 said:


> Just got these loafers!!


Did you buy your regular size or size up? I don’t know if I should keep what I normally wear or size up a 1/2. Did they loosen up after a few wears if you have worn them? Thank u!


----------



## mc79638

How do u like it in person. Mine is on the way.



Suzypony said:


> Just picked up my 21B light purple mini  , kinda light lilac gray pink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5137297
> 
> 
> View attachment 5137298


----------



## ariel_cclover

LVoe121 said:


> Hey, congrats to the new bag, she looks amaaaaazing, just wondering, how light this grey would be? Can you post a picture in day light, thank you very much


Here it is

View attachment 5138852


----------



## ariel_cclover

LVoe121 said:


> Hey, congrats to the new bag, she looks amaaaaazing, just wondering, how light this grey would be? Can you post a picture in day light, thank you very much


here it is


----------



## mc79638

very beautiful. Seems like grey with blue undertone.



ariel_cclover said:


> here it is


----------



## ritzy

My 21A mini camera bag in dark pink! I love this pop of color!


----------



## Suzypony

mc79638 said:


> How do u like it in person. Mine is on the way.


I really love it! Unique color !


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

ritzy said:


> My 21A mini camera bag in dark pink! I love this pop of color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5139236


OMG! She’s gorgeous!! Love both the style and the color      Could you please tell me what the product code of this style is (I couldn’t find it on the homepage)? Tia!


----------



## apple255

MCBadian07 said:


> Technically purchased in June but kept her boxed up until I got my 2nd vaccine dose
> Here's to a new chapter and more traveling!
> Happy Canada Day to my fellow Canucks!
> 
> View attachment 5125331
> View attachment 5125337
> View attachment 5125339
> View attachment 5125340


This is on my wish list too! Is this from the 21B collection?


----------



## mc79638

Thank you.




Suzypony said:


> I really love it! Unique color !


----------



## MissyHimeko

Whelp, look who fell off the wagon again. I can never resist Chanel, it’s like an addiction  I told myself there is nothing I fancy in 21A but the moment my very lovely SA told me he kept a hot seller for me, asked if I’m interested, I went down to the boutique to try and and MAN, my heart skipped a beat. Is it even the bag that made my heart skip a beat or simply that it’s Chanel, I can no longer tell  Anyhow, the Mini size looked perfect for my small frame (I’m only 5 feet!) ! It’s abit tight to keep my iPhone 12 pro max and Dior cardholder but I will make do!
Also got a pair of earrings from the markdown (I couldn’t go down the private sale early because I was busy and by the time I went on the 3rd day; most nice things were already sold out) 

Right now I really have too many bags and am thinking of selling off my mini rectangle (still brand new since I got it from the boutique, haven’t used it cos there’s simply no chance to and it’s lambskin so I tend to put it down everytime I think of using it…). thinking of selling it and buying the Mini rectangle pearl crush instead as the chain is adjustable and the mini rectangle is really overwhelmingly long for my short stature. Any advice?  I already am waiting for a mini rectangle top handle so I thought of selling the mini rectangle anyway, just not sure if I should replace it with a pearl crush or just sell it without replacing it and be content with the mini top handle.


----------



## mc79638

Congrats on ur purchase. They are beautiful. Pls do not sell ur mini. Minis are so useful. I dont understand why people are so scared of using lambskin. I have many lambskin pieces and i use them regularly. Its fine. I have used them for 3 years and i dont baby them at all. They are luxurious. Pls give ur lambskin mini a chance. Also, rect mini is a classic piece. Pearl crush is a trendy piece and u dont know if it will still be hot after 5 years.




MissyHimeko said:


> Whelp, look who fell off the wagon again. I can never resist Chanel, it’s like an addiction  I told myself there is nothing I fancy in 21A but the moment my very lovely SA told me he kept a hot seller for me, asked if I’m interested, I went down to the boutique to try and and MAN, my heart skipped a beat. Is it even the bag that made my heart skip a beat or simply that it’s Chanel, I can no longer tell  Anyhow, the Mini size looked perfect for my small frame (I’m only 5 feet!) ! It’s abit tight to keep my iPhone 12 pro max and Dior cardholder but I will make do!
> Also got a pair of earrings from the markdown (I couldn’t go down the private sale early because I was busy and by the time I went on the 3rd day; most nice things were already sold out)
> 
> Right now I really have too many bags and am thinking of selling off my mini rectangle (still brand new since I got it from the boutique, haven’t used it cos there’s simply no chance to and it’s lambskin so I tend to put it down everytime I think of using it…). thinking of selling it and buying the Mini rectangle pearl crush instead as the chain is adjustable and the mini rectangle is really overwhelmingly long for my short stature. Any advice?  I already am waiting for a mini rectangle top handle so I thought of selling the mini rectangle anyway, just not sure if I should replace it with a pearl crush or just sell it without replacing it and be content with the mini top handle.


----------



## Deleted member 681277

My small nice things month. I was interested in the pearl chain WOC, but did not like it in the 21a beige color in the glossy leather finish, so happy to find it in 21b grey (have not received it), which is a little darker than 21a silver light grey. Very happy. Feel this 21b grey is perfect in between of the 21a light and 21b dark. The tweed mini is so cute, the same tweed of the 21a tweed jacket I got.


----------



## hellovan2020

I got my first slingback yesterday and I still can’t believe it! Been eyeing this shoes for years but could never justify the price for shoes. However, everytime I see it my heart skipped a beat. I was supposed to come in to get my feet measured so they can contact me when the shoes are in stock, but my SA surprised me by taking it out of the box!!! My heart was racing 


However, I just noticed this when I got it out of the box today that there’s some peeling on the slingback, pictured below


it doesn’t bother me that much as I can’t really see it when I wear it, but I’m worried if the same will happen in other part that are more visible.Does this sound likely? Do you think I should exchange it? Thank you!


----------



## ChanelCelineLaurentLover

hellovan2020 said:


> I got my first slingback yesterday and I still can’t believe it! Been eyeing this shoes for years but could never justify the price for shoes. However, everytime I see it my heart skipped a beat. I was supposed to come in to get my feet measured so they can contact me when the shoes are in stock, but my SA surprised me by taking it out of the box!!! My heart was racing
> View attachment 5139830
> 
> However, I just noticed this when I got it out of the box today that there’s some peeling on the slingback, pictured below
> View attachment 5139831
> 
> it doesn’t bother me that much as I can’t really see it when I wear it, but I’m worried if the same will happen in other part that are more visible.Does this sound likely? Do you think I should exchange it? Thank you!


Definitely exchange!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

ELIZAXUAN said:


> My small nice things month. I was interested in the pearl chain WOC, but did not like it in the 21a beige color in the glossy leather finish, so happy to find it in 21b grey (have not received it), which is a little darker than 21a silver light grey. Very happy. Feel this 21b grey is perfect in between of the 21a light and 21b dark. The tweed mini is so cute, the same tweed of the 21a tweed jacket I got.


I just ordered the same tweed mini. Can’t wait to receive her! Congrats on all your beautiful purchases!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

This 21A chocolate brown was not on my radar at all until I saw all the beautiful pics of it. My SA was able to track one down for me.


----------



## ritzy

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> OMG! She’s gorgeous!! Love both the style and the color      Could you please tell me what the product code of this style is (I couldn’t find it on the homepage)? Tia!


DM’d you


----------



## _byjoanne

Recently purchased my first Chanel bag, the square mini! Honestly was not expecting to get it as I was on the waitlist for a while and I know how rare it is to get hold of. When I rang the store they said they sold out and wasn’t sure if they would get any more this season but would keep on me on the waitlist. A few weeks later I randomly got a call and as they got more in stock!!

I filmed an unboxing as I was so excited (and unsure if I’d ever get another Chanel bag due to the high prices), here’s the link if anyone is interested: https://www.instagram.com/reel/CRO6zRLAC1h

Now I have the mini I’m very tempted for the coin purse/ cardholder! Does anyone have this and what are your thoughts on it?


----------



## Deleted member 681277

atlsweetpea11 said:


> I just ordered the same tweed mini. Can’t wait to receive her! Congrats on all your beautiful purchases!


Congrats! It is super pretty, a lot of details including the rainbow pattern sequin to enjoy.


----------



## hellovan2020

ChanelCelineLaurentLover said:


> Definitely exchange!


I just went back to the store and unfortunately, it was the only one left in my size. My SA said that they’ll fix it and let me know how it goes in the few days. Do you think they will be able to fix it? Should I just return it and wait until another pair come into stock?


----------



## Ruby5

hellovan2020 said:


> I got my first slingback yesterday and I still can’t believe it! Been eyeing this shoes for years but could never justify the price for shoes. However, everytime I see it my heart skipped a beat. I was supposed to come in to get my feet measured so they can contact me when the shoes are in stock, but my SA surprised me by taking it out of the box!!! My heart was racing
> View attachment 5139830
> 
> However, I just noticed this when I got it out of the box today that there’s some peeling on the slingback, pictured below
> View attachment 5139831
> 
> it doesn’t bother me that much as I can’t really see it when I wear it, but I’m worried if the same will happen in other part that are more visible.Does this sound likely? Do you think I should exchange it? Thank you!


Agree with everyone else, exchange.

 I bought my first slingbacks last october. Chanel will get more stock. And if they don’t, that’s ok, too. Get a beautiful, fresh piece for your first shoes. Chanel may have tons of other customers, but you have endless other choices to spend your hard earned cash, too!


----------



## Obsessedbyondblf

Just purchased this 21B Medium Black Affinity with champagne gold hardware.  The caviar is shiny (not matte) and the fabric lining is burgundy. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I was hoping it was slightly larger in order to use as an everyday purse.  But I can fit most of my essentials and if it was bigger it might not look so cute.  Thoughts?


----------



## Plus Sized Luxury

Obsessedbyondblf said:


> Just purchased this 21B Medium Black Affinity with champagne gold hardware.  The caviar is shiny (not matte) and the fabric lining is burgundy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5140139
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was hoping it was slightly larger in order to use as an everyday purse.  But I can fit most of my essentials and if it was bigger it might not look so cute.  Thoughts?



So cute! I think the medium looks the best honestly; the proportions on the small and large don’t look as good. Great choice!


----------



## Plus Sized Luxury

Been on the hunt for these 21A earrings and managed to get them only $100 over retail! My first classic plain cc earrings. Does anyone with sensitive ears do anything to their Chanel costume jewelry so they don’t tarnish/irritate? I used to paint my Kate Spade earring posts with clear nail polish…


----------



## Obsessedbyondblf

monet_notthepainter said:


> So cute! I think the medium looks the best honestly; the proportions on the small and large don’t look as good. Great choice!


Thanks! Yes, good point. The small is too small and the large looks too bulky and is probably too heavy.  This seems to be the “Goldilocks” of the 3 sizes.


----------



## sheeby

monet_notthepainter said:


> View attachment 5140189
> 
> Been on the hunt for these 21A earrings and managed to get them only $100 over retail! My first classic plain cc earrings. Does anyone with sensitive ears do anything to their Chanel costume jewelry so they don’t tarnish/irritate? I used to paint my Kate Spade earring posts with clear nail polish…



I am allergic to nickel and other metals, with extremely sensitive skin. I haven't had any issues with any Chanel costume jewelry, and no issues specifically with earrings. Enjoy your new purchase and congrats!


----------



## Chanellover2015

_byjoanne said:


> Recently purchased my first Chanel bag, the square mini! Honestly was not expecting to get it as I was on the waitlist for a while and I know how rare it is to get hold of. When I rang the store they said they sold out and wasn’t sure if they would get any more this season but would keep on me on the waitlist. A few weeks later I randomly got a call and as they got more in stock!!
> 
> I filmed an unboxing as I was so excited (and unsure if I’d ever get another Chanel bag due to the high prices), here’s the link if anyone is interested: https://www.instagram.com/reel/CRO6zRLAC1h
> 
> Now I have the mini I’m very tempted for the coin purse/ cardholder! Does anyone have this and what are your thoughts on it?



twinsies!! I also just got mine in June prior to the price increase. Didn’t think my SA would say they had one…anyhow I ❤️ it!
Enjoy it in good health


----------



## MCBadian07

apple255 said:


> This is on my wish list too! Is this from the 21B collection?


Hello dear! I bought this late June before price increase. I unfortunately can't tell you which season it's from as the SA just pulled it from the back...I think 21A though as I saw the same one on fashionphile.


----------



## hellovan2020

Ruby5 said:


> Agree with everyone else, exchange.
> 
> I bought my first slingbacks last october. Chanel will get more stock. And if they don’t, that’s ok, too. Get a beautiful, fresh piece for your first shoes. Chanel may have tons of other customers, but you have endless other choices to spend your hard earned cash, too!


That’s true. I think I’ll ask for a refund, the store only do store credit but I can use that for future purchases. Even though I keep saying to myself that it doesn’t bother me, I’ll always know that it’s there and keep thinking about it. Thank you!


----------



## ka3na20

hellovan2020 said:


> That’s true. I think I’ll ask for a refund, the store only do store credit but I can use that for future purchases. Even though I keep saying to myself that it doesn’t bother me, I’ll always know that it’s there and keep thinking about it. Thank you!



Agree with everyone to return (exchange/store credit). That will not bother me too BUT it will if I bought it brand new from the store! My gosh, Chanel's quality issues are crazy and the sad part is we are getting used to it.


----------



## rlVlad

A few things for our anniversary!
Ended up getting a Mini 2.55 in Black Aged Calfskin and Black Hardware earlier this month.
But my newly found SA showed me the Mini Classic Square Flap in Black Lambskin and Black Hardware (this was gorgeous, but I was looking for the rectangle), Mini O Case, and Classic Zip with Black Hardware.
Definitely left the boutique with the O Case and Classic Zip! The Square Mini was definitely tempting!!


----------



## hellovan2020

ka3na20 said:


> Agree with everyone to return (exchange/store credit). That will not bother me too BUT it will if I bought it brand new from the store! My gosh, Chanel's quality issues are crazy and the sad part is we are getting used to it.


Yes! This will be my first Chanel shoes and I actually expected better quality than this.


----------



## MissyHimeko

Obsessedbyondblf said:


> Just purchased this 21B Medium Black Affinity with champagne gold hardware.  The caviar is shiny (not matte) and the fabric lining is burgundy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5140139
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was hoping it was slightly larger in order to use as an everyday purse.  But I can fit most of my essentials and if it was bigger it might not look so cute.  Thoughts?



I got the same one last year. This is great and fits a ton. I think you should keep this and enjoy it


----------



## silviap90

GAN said:


> I had such unexpected purchases yesterday! Did not expected to spend so much this month but ...
> 
> Was picking my reserved stuff at LV, my Chanel SA happened to text me the item I been eyeing had been kept aside for me. The boutique was near where I was at. But I had to wait for 2 hour plus for her to be available as she was busy with clients' appointments.
> 
> Here my loots I got.
> View attachment 5131390
> 
> 
> 1st one !
> 
> View attachment 5131392
> 
> 
> View attachment 5131393
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd LOOT
> 
> View attachment 5131394
> View attachment 5131396
> 
> View attachment 5131395
> 
> My coco handle small in black with light gold hardware! Been waiting for this quite a long while and glad to snag this.
> 
> Also my 3rd haul
> My 1st mini reissue in this lovely tweed pattern, the color is less brighter than shown in pic.
> View attachment 5131397
> 
> 
> View attachment 5131398
> 
> 
> View attachment 5131399
> 
> 
> Think I should be bag peace for now though I am unable to get the grey cf , even with such price increase now, think I should let go this out of my heart. Not buying anymore for next few months.


May I ask if that coco handle combo is widely available in stores this season? I was under the impression that Chanel didn’t have small black coco handles ghw in stores atm. Amazing haul!


----------



## Bentley143

Finally got these loafers! I haven’t worn them yet.. for anyone who has them are they comfortable? 
and this cute mini bag


----------



## iqaganda

My new baby! New to me Vintage XL Tote and I am loving those chunky chains!


----------



## NY-LON

I was meant to be on ban island until October but fell off it after 3 weeks!!

I popped into my local boutique yesterday to look at the FW pre-Collection with the intention of looking not buying (I passed that test)!  I made the mistake of wandering into the sale section for a last look (the sale ends today) and could not believe this jacket from Cruise 20 was there and in my size - I always, always loved her.  

The jacket will be here tomorrow as i asked the seamstress to secure one of the buttons on the front. I intend to rock her in the same style as Clemence Posey (my Chanel RTW style inspiration). I definitely have the CHF ❤️


----------



## aliciast0

i had wanted a Chanel CF for years, and finally started saving up to buy myself the black classic flap in black caviar. I had been in touch with an SA since April waiting for the bag to come in - she didn’t not get any in black caviar for MONTHS. Then finally on July 2nd, unfortunately one day after the price increase, I got the text that it came in! I honestly thought i would not buy it because of the extreme price increase but I told myself to see how i felt whenever i heard from my SA that it was available. Needless to say, i was so excited I drove to the boutique right away. Well, only about three weeks later I’ve now caught the Chanel bug and had to get my hands on something in the light pink family. When I saw the Trendy CC woc was coming out in the light purple, i was so in love! I contacted my SA but she told me her boutique would not be receiving any. I went shopping for the day this weekend and just stopped into another boutique to see if they had anything light pink. The woman pulled out this bag. I just couldn’t say no! I loved it so so much. The color is technically called “light purple” but it is a chameleon color for sure - beige, gray, pink with lilac undertones. And i personally love the champagne gold hardware, with the plate on top that reads Chanel it is just so stunning to me. Needless to say i need to take a break for a bit considering these two are my first Chanel pieces, but I will definitely be back


----------



## Lisa8323

aliciast0 said:


> i had wanted a Chanel CF for years, and finally started saving up to buy myself the black classic flap in black caviar. I had been in touch with an SA since April waiting for the bag to come in - she didn’t not get any in black caviar for MONTHS. Then finally on July 2nd, unfortunately one day after the price increase, I got the text that it came in! I honestly thought i would not buy it because of the extreme price increase but I told myself to see how i felt whenever i heard from my SA that it was available. Needless to say, i was so excited I drove to the boutique right away. Well, only about three weeks later I’ve now caught the Chanel bug and had to get my hands on something in the light pink family. When I saw the Trendy CC woc was coming out in the light purple, i was so in love! I contacted my SA but she told me her boutique would not be receiving any. I went shopping for the day this weekend and just stopped into another boutique to see if they had anything light pink. The woman pulled out this bag. I just couldn’t say no! I loved it so so much. The color is technically called “light purple” but it is a chameleon color for sure - beige, gray, pink with lilac undertones. And i personally love the champagne gold hardware, with the plate on top that reads Chanel it is just so stunning to me. Needless to say i need to take a break for a bit considering these two are my first Chanel pieces, but I will definitely be back
> View attachment 5140809
> View attachment 5140810
> View attachment 5140811



I totally feel you! I have saved up and bought my first Chanel bag back in June, thought I would be done for some time. Wouldn’t have thought it has spiraled into a few more purchases! 

Also, lovely bags! The light purple trendy CC WOC is especially cute!


----------



## asya.khan

MissyHimeko said:


> Whelp, look who fell off the wagon again. I can never resist Chanel, it’s like an addiction  I told myself there is nothing I fancy in 21A but the moment my very lovely SA told me he kept a hot seller for me, asked if I’m interested, I went down to the boutique to try and and MAN, my heart skipped a beat. Is it even the bag that made my heart skip a beat or simply that it’s Chanel, I can no longer tell  Anyhow, the Mini size looked perfect for my small frame (I’m only 5 feet!) ! It’s abit tight to keep my iPhone 12 pro max and Dior cardholder but I will make do!
> Also got a pair of earrings from the markdown (I couldn’t go down the private sale early because I was busy and by the time I went on the 3rd day; most nice things were already sold out)
> 
> Right now I really have too many bags and am thinking of selling off my mini rectangle (still brand new since I got it from the boutique, haven’t used it cos there’s simply no chance to and it’s lambskin so I tend to put it down everytime I think of using it…). thinking of selling it and buying the Mini rectangle pearl crush instead as the chain is adjustable and the mini rectangle is really overwhelmingly long for my short stature. Any advice?  I already am waiting for a mini rectangle top handle so I thought of selling the mini rectangle anyway, just not sure if I should replace it with a pearl crush or just sell it without replacing it and be content with the mini top handle.


Could you give more info on how the adjustable chain works? It's hard to see exactly where it is attached. Is it easy to adjust up and down for example if you are wearing a bulky coat?  I am also 5' and I ended up using a chain shortening clip on my mini rectangle... Also, do the pearl crushes come in caviar?


----------



## asya.khan

atlsweetpea11 said:


> I just ordered the same tweed mini. Can’t wait to receive her! Congrats on all your beautiful purchases!


Me three for the tweed mini! Actually, I picked it up last weekend but I have been scared to take it out so far- maybe this forum will motivate me to take a photo of it!


----------



## asya.khan

aliciast0 said:


> i had wanted a Chanel CF for years, and finally started saving up to buy myself the black classic flap in black caviar. I had been in touch with an SA since April waiting for the bag to come in - she didn’t not get any in black caviar for MONTHS. Then finally on July 2nd, unfortunately one day after the price increase, I got the text that it came in! I honestly thought i would not buy it because of the extreme price increase but I told myself to see how i felt whenever i heard from my SA that it was available. Needless to say, i was so excited I drove to the boutique right away. Well, only about three weeks later I’ve now caught the Chanel bug and had to get my hands on something in the light pink family. When I saw the Trendy CC woc was coming out in the light purple, i was so in love! I contacted my SA but she told me her boutique would not be receiving any. I went shopping for the day this weekend and just stopped into another boutique to see if they had anything light pink. The woman pulled out this bag. I just couldn’t say no! I loved it so so much. The color is technically called “light purple” but it is a chameleon color for sure - beige, gray, pink with lilac undertones. And i personally love the champagne gold hardware, with the plate on top that reads Chanel it is just so stunning to me. Needless to say i need to take a break for a bit considering these two are my first Chanel pieces, but I will definitely be back
> View attachment 5140809
> View attachment 5140810
> View attachment 5140811


Beautiful choices!


----------



## Ruby5

Gorgeous!!
Congratulations, dear


----------



## asya.khan

Lisa8323 said:


> I totally feel you! I have saved up and bought my first Chanel bag back in June, thought I would be done for some time. Wouldn’t have thought it has spiraled into a few more purchases!
> 
> Also, lovely bags! The light purple trendy CC WOC is especially cute!


I bought my first Chanel bag (tweed mini) this year and I already have my eye on some other things- maybe a caviar coco handle, maybe a belt bag or a wallet... I didn't know I would like Chanel so much. According to my husband, cost per wear at $2/day means I will justify getting another bag in 7.6 years I definitely can't wait that long though. Guess I will have to work some overtime to build my new collection....


----------



## Ruby5

@aysa.khan
Omg, your husband sounds like mine!


----------



## Lisa8323

asya.khan said:


> I bought my first Chanel bag (tweed mini) this year and I already have my eye on some other things- maybe a caviar coco handle, maybe a belt bag or a wallet... I didn't know I would like Chanel so much. According to my husband, cost per wear at $2/day means I will justify getting another bag in 7.6 years I definitely can't wait that long though. Guess I will have to work some overtime to build my new collection....


Now we have that extra motivation for work  
Hope to see the photos of your tweed mini, that's another one on my mind, ha!


----------



## GloWW0rM

They’re beautiful, congratulations! Definitely a slippery slope


----------



## Work_For_Purse

Selisa said:


> My very 1st classic flap bag... black mini with SILVER hardware! I love silver...
> 
> View attachment 5138561



My twin!  I love my CF SHW!


----------



## azure5

I think I get it with the Chanel....no matter what you wear with any of them, they will lift the outfit.


----------



## **Jennifer**

21B Boots!


----------



## lovelyhongbao

Scored this lovely limited edition J12. Side by side with my last year’s J12 anniversary edition


----------



## Annabella4

Got this for my birthday from hubby! I was looking for this color for awhile now and finally have it now. There was only one left in the boutique. It’s so squishy and the lamb skin is very soft.  Does anyone know the season? Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## farmgirl23

My new yummy dark chocolate… Chanel 19 Small. Thank you for let me shares…


----------



## asya.khan

Annabella4 said:


> Got this for my birthday from hubby! I was looking for this color for awhile now and finally have it now. There was only one left in the boutique. It’s so squishy and the lamb skin is very soft.  Does anyone know the season? Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 5141320
> View attachment 5141321


I love it- beautiful sage green color! Enjoy it!


----------



## bergafer3

I wanted to get the black business affinity backpack but they didn’t have any and saw this in the case. I love it! It’s perfect for some cards and eye drops


----------



## Annabella4

asya.khan said:


> I love it- beautiful sage green color! Enjoy it!


Thank you!


----------



## Annabella4

farmgirl23 said:


> My new yummy dark chocolate… Chanel 19 Small. Thank you for let me shares…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5141958


So pretty! I have never seen this color! Unique and beautiful


----------



## gagabag

**Jennifer** said:


> 21B Boots!


Ooooh! Are these comfy and what’s the sizing like? Thanks


----------



## mrsirrgang

Thrifting today!! @ the realreal


----------



## shyen1209

I always love the design of chanel19.  Perfect to colour for my Chanel collection.


----------



## kairuna

I purchased a preloved white gold coco crush bangle! Still deciding whether or not to keep it. Would love to hear from anyone who has purchased fine jewelry from chanel what their experience with maintenance/wear and tear/ etc is!


----------



## farmgirl23

Annabella4 said:


> So pretty! I have never seen this color! Unique and beautiful


Me neither


----------



## janed0e

**Jennifer** said:


> 21B Boots!



OMG can you please share the style code and price?


----------



## bebibear

Just got my mini square in beige! I suppose from 21a collection.


----------



## EmilyM111

Decided to buy something unorthodox when visiting Rue Cambon for the  first time


----------



## MCBadian07

nikka007 said:


> Decided to buy something unorthodox when visiting Rue Cambon for the  first time
> 
> View attachment 5142710
> 
> 
> View attachment 5142717
> 
> 
> View attachment 5142723
> 
> 
> View attachment 5142726
> 
> 
> View attachment 5142731
> 
> 
> View attachment 5142732
> 
> 
> View attachment 5142733


OMG so gorgeous! I love that the packaging is also white!


----------



## EmilyM111

MCBadian07 said:


> OMG so gorgeous! I love that the packaging is also white!


Thank you! I’m really excited about it


----------



## Rsalem79

nikka007 said:


> Decided to buy something unorthodox when visiting Rue Cambon for the  first time
> 
> View attachment 5142710
> 
> 
> View attachment 5142717
> 
> 
> View attachment 5142723
> 
> 
> View attachment 5142726
> 
> 
> View attachment 5142731
> 
> 
> View attachment 5142732
> 
> 
> View attachment 5142733


This is beautiful. Plz what is the item number ? And is this a red or more burgundy? Thank you


----------



## ka3na20

MCBadian07 said:


> OMG so gorgeous! I love that the packaging is also white!



If I am not mistaken, it is only in Rue Cambon being the flagship boutique where you get the white paperbags. All of my previous purchases from there came in white bags.


----------



## balen.girl

nikka007 said:


> Decided to buy something unorthodox when visiting Rue Cambon for the  first time
> 
> View attachment 5142710
> 
> 
> View attachment 5142717
> 
> 
> View attachment 5142723
> 
> 
> View attachment 5142726
> 
> 
> View attachment 5142731
> 
> 
> View attachment 5142732
> 
> 
> View attachment 5142733


Congratulations. Beautiful burgundy and I love that special packaging only at Rue Cambon.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

nikka007 said:


> Decided to buy something unorthodox when visiting Rue Cambon for the  first time
> 
> View attachment 5142710
> 
> 
> View attachment 5142717
> 
> 
> View attachment 5142723
> 
> 
> View attachment 5142726
> 
> 
> View attachment 5142731
> 
> 
> View attachment 5142732
> 
> 
> View attachment 5142733


GORGEOUS!!!  Congrats on your beautiful bag and 1st visit to that boutique! Such a special experience!


----------



## EmilyM111

ka3na20 said:


> If I am not mistaken, it is only in Rue Cambon being the flagship boutique where you get the white paperbags. All of my previous purchases from there came in white bags.


Think the box as well. It’s very different from the regular black one


----------



## EmilyM111

Rsalem79 said:


> This is beautiful. Plz what is the item number ? And is this a red or more burgundy? Thank you


Thank you. The tag has been cut out unfortunately. It’s burgundy for sure.


----------



## Gabel

Sooo excited - received this one yesterday. I felt immediately in love. The - for me - perfect blue-gray.  (Color is very hard to capture. Last picture looks most like it.)


----------



## ka3na20

nikka007 said:


> Think the box as well. It’s very different from the regular black one



Oh yes I remember. I displayed them in my closet but they’re a bit dirty now


----------



## Bentley143

New belt bag! Never bought a bag in red before but this one I couldn’t resist!


----------



## mc79638

Just gorgeous!!



nikka007 said:


> Decided to buy something unorthodox when visiting Rue Cambon for the  first time
> 
> View attachment 5142710
> 
> 
> View attachment 5142717
> 
> 
> View attachment 5142723
> 
> 
> View attachment 5142726
> 
> 
> View attachment 5142731
> 
> 
> View attachment 5142732
> 
> 
> View attachment 5142733


----------



## mes.joies.quotidiennes

Bentley143 said:


> New belt bag! Never bought a bag in red before but this one I couldn’t resist!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5142908
> 
> 
> View attachment 5142909



This a nice red   How would you describe it ? Do you know if this comes in WOC ? Thanks !


----------



## goodcrush

bebibear said:


> Just got my mini square in beige! I suppose from 21a collection.
> 
> View attachment 5142686



Was this still in the boutique?


----------



## **Jennifer**

gagabag said:


> Ooooh! Are these comfy and what’s the sizing like? Thanks


True to size!  I think they are comfortable!


----------



## bebibear

goodcrush said:


> Was this still in the boutique?


Yes I Got this from boutique last week.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

nikka007 said:


> Decided to buy something unorthodox when visiting Rue Cambon for the  first time
> 
> View attachment 5142710
> 
> 
> View attachment 5142717
> 
> 
> View attachment 5142723
> 
> 
> View attachment 5142726
> 
> 
> View attachment 5142731
> 
> 
> View attachment 5142732
> 
> 
> View attachment 5142733


She’s so gorgeous! OMG! That color


----------



## ulann

I missed out on 21A gray.. luckily I found my 21B gray baby!


----------



## fiantoduri

Impulse bought this small black flap with handle (light gold hardware). Absolutely love it


----------



## MCBadian07

Gabel said:


> Sooo excited - received this one yesterday. I felt immediately in love. The - for me - perfect blue-gray.  (Color is very hard to capture. Last picture looks most like it.)
> 
> View attachment 5142879
> 
> 
> View attachment 5142880
> 
> 
> View attachment 5142881
> 
> 
> View attachment 5142882


Congrats on this beauty! Can you share where you got this display box? Thanks in advance !


----------



## jgodcheergrl

I caved. On her way to me from NOLA! First shearling bag but man she’s a beauty! Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## nongcan

I bought a burgundy cardholder. It was so beautiful red burgundy.


----------



## Gabel

MCBadian07 said:


> Congrats on this beauty! Can you share where you got this display box? Thanks in advance !


Thanks so much . Of course. It’s from luxury bag display. They are great and shipping is very quick. https://luxurybagdisplay.com/


----------



## nala13

this came in today, i’m excited for my mini too


----------



## tjkcrs

Gabel said:


> Sooo excited - received this one yesterday. I felt immediately in love. The - for me - perfect blue-gray.  (Color is very hard to capture. Last picture looks most like it.)
> 
> View attachment 5142879
> 
> 
> View attachment 5142880
> 
> 
> View attachment 5142881
> 
> 
> View attachment 5142882


Ahhh gorgeous! Is this the 20B blue/grey?


----------



## MCBadian07

Gabel said:


> Thanks so much . Of course. It’s from luxury bag display. They are great and shipping is very quick. https://luxurybagdisplay.com/


Thank you so much!


----------



## Gabel

tjkcrs said:


> Ahhh gorgeous! Is this the 20B blue/grey?


Yes !!! Thank you.


----------



## tpm1224

My impulse purchase for the month . I’ve been hemming and hawing about this bag, but I bit the bullet and added her. No regrets, she’s a perfect everyday size!!


----------



## beansbags

nala13 said:


> this came in today, i’m excited for my mini too


Did you get rectangle or square?


----------



## goodcrush

ulann said:


> I missed out on 21A gray.. luckily I found my 21B gray baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5143250



Can you share strap length on this one at its longest?


----------



## nala13

beansbags said:


> Did you get rectangle or square?


the rectangle


----------



## amandacasey




----------



## SoCal24

My first Chanel, small 19 beige. Just arrived today. Thank you for letting me share


----------



## twinkleAA

There is about 4-5% increase with accessories here in Singapore. I just picked up this brooch yesterday after waiting for it to be in stock.

And I was also lucky to snag the espadrilles from their off season sale!

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## topglamchic

jgodcheergrl said:


> I caved. On her way to me from NOLA! First shearling bag but man she’s a beauty! Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 5143331
> 
> 
> View attachment 5143332


I love this!!!  A Chanel shearling is on my wishlist. Enjoy!!


----------



## Bridgidu

Skipped the 21A light grey, got the 21B grey instead. Perfect shade of grey for me


----------



## EmilyM111

Rsalem79 said:


> This is beautiful. Plz what is the item number ? And is this a red or more burgundy? Thank you


I’ve found a number in the receipt, hope it helps


----------



## famouslyme

Purchased my first Chanel bag a few days ago! She is gorgeous.  SA told me that this is from the 20P collection but I couldn't find any information about it online... weird.

Also wanted to check with my fellow Chanel lovers, is it normal for the leather (calfskin) to crease _so much_ on the front considering the bag is brand new? There's creasing on the back as well.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## andi

New boots and new C19 small. Trying to upload photos.


----------



## ManyMoons

Gabel said:


> Sooo excited - received this one yesterday. I felt immediately in love. The - for me - perfect blue-gray.  (Color is very hard to capture. Last picture looks most like it.)
> 
> View attachment 5142879
> 
> 
> View attachment 5142880
> 
> 
> View attachment 5142881
> 
> 
> View attachment 5142882


Gorgeous! What season is that? Do you mind sharing the style number?


----------



## Croker

nikka007 said:


> Decided to buy something unorthodox when visiting Rue Cambon for the  first time
> 
> View attachment 5142710
> 
> 
> View attachment 5142717
> 
> 
> View attachment 5142723
> 
> 
> View attachment 5142726
> 
> 
> View attachment 5142731
> 
> 
> View attachment 5142732
> 
> 
> View attachment 5142733


FAB


----------



## joeynht

My SA texted me at 9pm last Saturday  for this beauty! Would say the nail color and bag color were just a coincidence


----------



## mc79638

Gorgeous. Could you please pist few more pics



Bridgidu said:


> Skipped the 21A light grey, got the 21B grey instead. Perfect shade of grey for me
> View attachment 5143651


----------



## twinkleAA

joeynht said:


> My SA texted me at 9pm last Saturday  for this beauty! Would say the nail color and bag color were just a coincidence
> View attachment 5144032


Omg this is such a beauty and congratulations on getting it! Love that it's matching your nail colour, like it's meant to be yours!


----------



## joeynht

twinkleAA said:


> Omg this is such a beauty and congratulations on getting it! Love that it's matching your nail colour, like it's meant to be yours!


Thank you  it's definitely so gorgeous and I love the way it changes color in different lights


----------



## jellycrumbs

Came in yesterday. In love with this green!


----------



## khill

Kdelz said:


> Soo happy with this cutie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5125921


Wow! What a stunner! That color is perfect.


----------



## khill

jellycrumbs said:


> Came in yesterday. In love with this green!
> View attachment 5144133


Wow I want this one!


----------



## thundercloud

Lambskin espadrilles & 19 cardholder. The lambskin on the cardholder is so soft!


----------



## asya.khan

nikka007 said:


> Decided to buy something unorthodox when visiting Rue Cambon for the  first time
> 
> View attachment 5142710
> 
> 
> View attachment 5142717
> 
> 
> View attachment 5142723
> 
> 
> View attachment 5142726
> 
> 
> View attachment 5142731
> 
> 
> View attachment 5142732
> 
> 
> View attachment 5142733


Wow gorgeous! Thanks for the high-quality photos!


----------



## asya.khan

Gabel said:


> Sooo excited - received this one yesterday. I felt immediately in love. The - for me - perfect blue-gray.  (Color is very hard to capture. Last picture looks most like it.)
> 
> View attachment 5142879
> 
> 
> View attachment 5142880
> 
> 
> View attachment 5142881
> 
> 
> View attachment 5142882


Beautiful stormy grey/green/blue, full of different dimensions. To me, it looks a bit like a mint green. Enjoy!


----------



## asya.khan

Bentley143 said:


> New belt bag! Never bought a bag in red before but this one I couldn’t resist!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5142908
> 
> 
> View attachment 5142909


Would you consider posting some mod shots being used as a belt bag? I am also looking for a belt bag in a nice bright color for going out


----------



## Gabel

asya.khan said:


> Beautiful stormy grey/green/blue, full of different dimensions. To me, it looks a bit like a mint green. Enjoy!


Thank you so much! And yes, you are right, looks also greenish.


----------



## Fashionista25

Just received this! Finally after a year of waiting and my sa just got one in yesterday. Bummed that the price went up though


----------



## jyang47

Fashionista25 said:


> Just received this! Finally after a year of waiting and my sa just got one in yesterday. Bummed that the price went up though
> View attachment 5144307


TWINS! I just picked up mine today!


----------



## Tarochan

I didn't plan to buy anything white but when I saw these, they are just too cute. Pearl crush mini and pearl crush WOC from 21B.


----------



## ritzybitchy

Visited boutique today hoping to snag _anything _in the 21b green but no such luck 

I did grab these gorgeous girls. They’re much bigger than these logo style earrings I always see. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






I love how the ruthenium is understated but the size is extra  here’s the style number if anyone is interested





Back to dreaming about that green I go...


----------



## lemonadee

Fashionista25 said:


> Just received this! Finally after a year of waiting and my sa just got one in yesterday. Bummed that the price went up though
> View attachment 5144307


assuming it's a small? whats the price now before taxes? Thanks for the info in advance


----------



## Fashionista25

lemonadee said:


> assuming it's a small? whats the price now before taxes? Thanks for the info in advance


$4500


----------



## balen.girl

My first lambskin bag ever..! Excited and worry at the same time. From 21A, mini black with light gold hardware..


----------



## cyrus2019

Tarochan said:


> I didn't plan to buy anything white but when I saw these, they are just too cute. Pearl crush mini and pearl crush WOC from 21B.
> View attachment 5144334


They are both so beautiful! Was it hard to score these items? How much each bag if you don’t mind sharing.


----------



## mizuwin

Finally got my classic flap bag today!


----------



## cyrus2019

My first pearl crush WOC in dark pink 21B range, and first time buying a different colour than the classic black. I’m not sure if I’m keen on the dark pink yet.. would love to get everyone’s thought of the colour!


----------



## lemonadee

Fashionista25 said:


> $4500


Oh my, why did they increase 900 on this bag suddenly,, i will be hesitate to buy given the price increase to almost 1000 on this bag...


----------



## LuxeDreaming

thundercloud said:


> Lambskin espadrilles & 19 cardholder. The lambskin on the cardholder is so soft!
> View attachment 5144184
> 
> View attachment 5144190


Such stunning photos I’m in love with the card holder!


----------



## GAN

Been trying my luck to get the 21A dove grey cf small though I keep checking back with SA.  

While checking online sites, realised that that every year around this season, Chanel will launch diff variance of grey. I thought of waiting for 21B darker grey cf but feel the price is a bit steep after recent increase.  I found a cf (kept unused) from 20C collection - very light grey cool tone in medium size/lambskin. Upon viewing, fell in love and brought her home today. Very cloudy soft grey 

Here sharing pic of her beautiful shade. It is very delicate color esp in lambskin, hope I get to really enjoy using her without worrying too much.


----------



## thundercloud

LuxeDreaming said:


> Such stunning photos I’m in love with the card holder!


Thank you so much! Me too!


----------



## honolulu168

Here is the pearl crush rectangular mini!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Added a second tweed bag to my collection thanks to @nat74. Fell in love with this bag when I saw pics of it. Have loved using it even casually with jeans and a nice top and heels.


----------



## comicmaggie

my 2nd coco handle in black! However the top is really wrinkled on both edges. See pic 3
Should I be concerned about it? Thanks!


----------



## Tarochan

cyrus2019 said:


> They are both so beautiful! Was it hard to score these items? How much each bag if you don’t mind sharing.


Hi and thank you. For the WOC pearl crush, I was offered by my SA from the stand alone boutique who I often bought from. I didn't reserve any item or ask for it. So I would say it was quite easy to get for me, maybe because of my good relationship with SA.  For pearl crush mini, I got from Neiman with the help of @nat74.  Price of WOC is $3300 and mini is $4300.  The price has increased a lot. I still have my pink pearl crush mini from 20S and it was only $3800 back then.


----------



## comicmaggie

technically June purchase but...
Their quality control has been not so great especially compared to the price. The box with chain has a small dent on the front, didn’t want to bother to exchange as there is no chanel store in my state…


----------



## hlzpenguin

Tarochan said:


> Hi and thank you. For the WOC pearl crush, I was offered by my SA from the stand alone boutique who I often bought from. I didn't reserve any item or ask for it. So I would say it was quite easy to get for me, maybe because of my good relationship with SA.  For pearl crush mini, I got from Neiman with the help of @nat74.  Price of WOC is $3300 and mini is $4300.  The price has increased a lot. I still have my pink pearl crush mini from 20S and it was only $3800 back then.


Same. I got my pearl crush mini last year and I just can’t convince myself to pay that much extra for another one although I like some of the colors this season..


----------



## ritzybitchy

comicmaggie said:


> technically June purchase but...
> Their quality control has been not so great especially compared to the price. The box with chain has a small dent on the front, didn’t want to bother to exchange as there is no chanel store in my state…



The box is gorgeous  Were you able to snag those Cha Nel earrings through an advisor or from a reseller?


----------



## comicmaggie

ritzybitchy said:


> The box is gorgeous  Were you able to snag those Cha Nel earrings through an advisor or from a reseller?


From a NM sa I believe. I can't justify myself buying from a reseller lol


----------



## monkyjib

GAN said:


> Been trying my luck to get the 21A dove grey cf small though I keep checking back with SA.
> 
> While checking online sites, realised that that every year around this season, Chanel will launch diff variance of grey. I thought of waiting for 21B darker grey cf but feel the price is a bit steep after recent increase.  I found a cf (kept unused) from 20C collection - very light grey cool tone in medium size/lambskin. Upon viewing, fell in love and brought her home today. Very cloudy soft grey
> 
> Here sharing pic of her beautiful shade. It is very delicate color esp in lambskin, hope I get to really enjoy using her without worrying too much.


Congrats! What a lovely shade of grey❤️ I wonder how different it is from the 21B grey lambskin.


----------



## hacman

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Added a second tweed bag to my collection thanks to @nat74. Fell in love with this bag when I saw pics of it. Have loved using it even casually with jeans and a nice top and heels.



Tweeds are my favorite material for CFs and the sequins really punch this one up a notch. Nice pick


----------



## chubbyxmonkey

ritzy said:


> My 21A mini camera bag in dark pink! I love this pop of color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5139236


Beautiful!!  May I ask how much this retails for?  Thank you!


----------



## GAN

comicmaggie said:


> technically June purchase but...
> Their quality control has been not so great especially compared to the price. The box with chain has a small dent on the front, didn’t want to bother to exchange as there is no chanel store in my state…


Congrats! These are lovely esp the box.
I love your earrings shown in the 1st pic with the crown, do you have the reference number to share with me so that I can check with my SA if they have. Are these from 21A collection? Thanks   



monkyjib said:


> Congrats! What a lovely shade of grey❤ I wonder how different it is from the 21B grey lambskin.


Yup I saw that from the other thread 21B collection, the dark grey cf is in caviar and there is light grey in lambskin cf with shw. I also checking with my SA here and she has no clue when 21B collection is launching here while I see the collection already launched in Europe and US already.  My side is slower as usual and she totally has no idea what will be arriving from the new collection.  

I bought this from a seller's personal collection and this lovely also has shw and which I think matches very well to the cool tone grey.  My hubby is worried as he feels the color is too light and delicate whenever I wear it out next time.  I think I better get a bag liner as well, to prevent any stain getting onto the leather.  But is a very pretty color to look at! MY first grey bag.


----------



## Missy Jny

My first Chanel bag in white, I named her “Snow White”  been on the waitlist for almost 2 months finally have her in my collection ❤️ Together with my pink CCH


----------



## XCCX

Missy Jny said:


> My first Chanel bag in white, I named her “Snow White”  been on the waitlist for almost 2 months finally have her in my collection ❤️ Together with my pink CCH


Stunning colors!


----------



## naindk

nikka007 said:


> Decided to buy something unorthodox when visiting Rue Cambon for the  first time
> 
> View attachment 5142710
> 
> 
> View attachment 5142717
> 
> 
> View attachment 5142723
> 
> 
> View attachment 5142726
> 
> 
> View attachment 5142731
> 
> 
> View attachment 5142732
> 
> 
> View attachment 5142733


Do you know at this color has also in small size ?


----------



## EmilyM111

naindk said:


> Do you know at this color has also in small size ?


Unfortunately I didn't ask


----------



## naindk

nikka007 said:


> Unfortunately I didn't ask


Thank you


----------



## ilovelions8

My little cutie! Now should I go for the patent so black as well………..? Should I? Help!


----------



## mc79638

Congrats. Coco handles are so addictive. beautiful colors. Enjoy.


Missy Jny said:


> My first Chanel bag in white, I named her “Snow White”  been on the waitlist for almost 2 months finally have her in my collection ❤ Together with my pink CCH


----------



## lvlover2000

Picked up my reserved small coco handle today.  Do you guys think the handle looks bad?  Slightly leaning towards the back.


----------



## LexLV

My rose gold mini from 21A arrived from a PS so I can round out my July purchases. I sold a lot of things so this was more of a big rotation but I’m happy with my new additions and am off to ban island now!
21B So Black Mini Rectangle
21B Small Business Affinity Green
21B Small Business Affinity Navy
21A Rose Gold Mini Reissue
20K Camelia Caviar WOC


----------



## balen.girl

LexLV said:


> My rose gold mini from 21A arrived from a PS so I can round out my July purchases. I sold a lot of things so this was more of a big rotation but I’m happy with my new additions and am off to ban island now!
> 21B So Black Mini Rectangle
> 21B Small Business Affinity Green
> 21B Small Business Affinity Navy
> 21A Rose Gold Mini Reissue
> 20K Camelia Caviar WOC
> 
> View attachment 5146263
> 
> 
> View attachment 5146264
> 
> 
> View attachment 5146265
> 
> 
> View attachment 5146266
> 
> 
> View attachment 5146267
> 
> 
> View attachment 5146268
> 
> 
> View attachment 5146275


All gorgeous and welcome to Ban island.. I am here too..


----------



## flyingfree27

lvlover2000 said:


> Picked up my reserved small coco handle today.  Do you guys think the handle looks bad?  Slightly leaning towards the back.


Looks quite bad to me, I would return as it would bother me every time.


comicmaggie said:


> my 2nd coco handle in black! However the top is really wrinkled on both edges. See pic 3
> Should I be concerned about it? Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5145057
> 
> 
> View attachment 5145058
> 
> 
> View attachment 5145059


It would bother me as it would be obvious every time I look down at the bag when carrying it - be it by the handle, on the crook of the arm or on the shoulder..


----------



## lvlover2000

flyingfree27 said:


> Looks quite bad to me, I would return as it would bother me every time.
> 
> It would bother me as it would be obvious every time I look down at the bag when carrying it - be it by the handle, on the crook of the arm or on the shoulder..



Thank you for your input!


----------



## comicmaggie

flyingfree27 said:


> Looks quite bad to me, I would return as it would bother me every time.
> 
> It would bother me as it would be obvious every time I look down at the bag when carrying it - be it by the handle, on the crook of the arm or on the shoulder..


Thank you so much for your opinion! I think it bothers me a little too


----------



## BB8

LexLV said:


> My rose gold mini from 21A arrived from a PS so I can round out my July purchases. I sold a lot of things so this was more of a big rotation but I’m happy with my new additions and am off to ban island now!
> 21B So Black Mini Rectangle
> 21B Small Business Affinity Green
> 21B Small Business Affinity Navy
> 21A Rose Gold Mini Reissue
> 20K Camelia Caviar WOC
> 
> View attachment 5146263
> 
> 
> View attachment 5146264
> 
> 
> View attachment 5146265
> 
> 
> View attachment 5146266
> 
> 
> View attachment 5146267
> 
> 
> View attachment 5146268
> 
> 
> View attachment 5146275


What a haul! Congrats on these beauties! What are you impressions on the So Black mini? I have it on reserve but has not come in yet.


----------



## MsSusan

Earrings for my Birthday


----------



## Missy Jny

XCCX said:


> Stunning colors!





mc79638 said:


> Congrats. Coco handles are so addictive. beautiful colors. Enjoy.



Thanks lovelies  was not a fan of CCH when they only do aged gold or ruthenium hardware past seasons but when they changed it to shiny hardware I’m sold! Not to mention it’s all leather lined now, I’m over the moon ❤️


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

LexLV said:


> My rose gold mini from 21A arrived from a PS so I can round out my July purchases. I sold a lot of things so this was more of a big rotation but I’m happy with my new additions and am off to ban island now!
> 21B So Black Mini Rectangle
> 21B Small Business Affinity Green
> 21B Small Business Affinity Navy
> 21A Rose Gold Mini Reissue
> 20K Camelia Caviar WOC
> 
> View attachment 5146263
> 
> 
> View attachment 5146264
> 
> 
> View attachment 5146265
> 
> 
> View attachment 5146266
> 
> 
> View attachment 5146267
> 
> 
> View attachment 5146268
> 
> 
> View attachment 5146275


Wow! Congratulations on these gorgeous beauties! What a fabulous collection  Enjoy!


----------



## Anysia

I bought the classic flap medium size and the small wallet in caviar, burgundy  Both from 21B. I am so happy and lucky that I got both items  as of now it is no more possible to buy more than one bag within 60 days.


----------



## marlena-95

Hello everyone,
I just bought my first chanel bag yesterday  It's a medium classic flap in black caviar with gold hardware. I'm so happy!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

marlena-95 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I just bought my first chanel bag yesterday  It's a medium classic flap in black caviar with gold hardware. I'm so happy!
> View attachment 5146676
> View attachment 5146679
> View attachment 5146677


Congrats, she’s so beautiful!!! I would like to add this one as my first classic flap one day too


----------



## XCCX

marlena-95 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I just bought my first chanel bag yesterday  It's a medium classic flap in black caviar with gold hardware. I'm so happy!
> View attachment 5146676
> View attachment 5146679
> View attachment 5146677


P E R F E C T I O N!


----------



## Bentley143

I walked into Chanel today and got lucky with this pink belt bag 
Clearly I am obsessed with mini bags!


----------



## IWICBTAll!

jgodcheergrl said:


> I caved. On her way to me from NOLA! First shearling bag but man she’s a beauty! Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 5143331
> 
> 
> View attachment 5143332


Very nice!


----------



## Andie09

Picked up my boy, 21b light purple


----------



## fary

jyp012 said:


> Just got these loafers!!


Are they comfortable and true to size? Also considering of getting this!


----------



## mc79638

Congrats. This pink looks different in two pics. Which one does it resemble in person?


Bentley143 said:


> I walked into Chanel today and got lucky with this pink belt bag
> Clearly I am obsessed with mini bags!
> 
> View attachment 5146941
> 
> 
> View attachment 5146942


----------



## Work_For_Purse

marlena-95 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I just bought my first chanel bag yesterday  It's a medium classic flap in black caviar with gold hardware. I'm so happy!
> View attachment 5146676
> View attachment 5146679
> View attachment 5146677



Congratulations!  I got my first Chanel and CF with SHW.


----------



## MissyHimeko

Bought quite a few bags lately so a more mellow purchase today when I accompanied a friend to pick up a med flap today. Looks like this popular brooch from 20B is now a continuous piece by the date stamping! Really love how simple this brooch is, not too loud and just enough to spruce up an outfit.


----------



## runyogarun

I only started buying Chanel this month!  Two basics and an impulse buy.  I don’t think the box with chain will see any action this year but I am in love with it.


----------



## katg519

Early birthday present for myself - so black mini reissue.


----------



## apple255

End of lockdown present for myself


----------



## luxuriousinpink

Just sharing my new 21b light purple mini rectangle!  the Color matches my bike too! Haha


----------



## ODonnell_91

I bought the 21B grey mini in store yesterday


----------



## Bentley143

mc79638 said:


> Congrats. This pink looks different in two pics. Which one does it resemble in person?


It resembles the pink in the first picture, just the one bag. It’s a true bubble gum pink/Barbie pink.


----------



## eeebk

Hellooo_LV said:


> I bought the 21B grey mini in store yesterday


This is sooo cute! Congrats


----------



## jellyfred

Bentley143 said:


> Finally got these loafers! I haven’t worn them yet.. for anyone who has them are they comfortable?
> and this cute mini bag
> 
> View attachment 5140385
> 
> 
> View attachment 5140386


Hi there! How do you like the loafers?  curious about them!


----------



## jyang47

Hellooo_LV said:


> I bought the 21B grey mini in store yesterday


Wow so beautiful  I've been trying to hunt this down but no luck in Canada


----------



## cha-nel

luxuriousinpink said:


> Just sharing my new 21b light purple mini rectangle!  the Color matches my bike too! Haha
> View attachment 5147856


Omg that’s such a perfect match! I ordered this color too can’t wait til mine comes


----------



## ODonnell_91

jyang47 said:


> Wow so beautiful  I've been trying to hunt this down but no luck in Canada


I’m from the UK & my SA said they have only started receiving them in this week


----------



## luxuriousinpink

cha-nel said:


> Omg that’s such a perfect match! I ordered this color too can’t wait til mine comes


The Color is gorgeous! This is my first SHW bag!


----------



## XCCX




----------



## Newbie2016

cha-nel said:


> Omg that’s such a perfect match! I ordered this color too can’t wait til mine comes





luxuriousinpink said:


> The Color is gorgeous! This is my first SHW bag!



SHW is underrated!  I got this in the small...it's really dreamy  in person.


----------



## mc79638

thank you. Love the color in the first pic. I hope i can get something in this color.



Bentley143 said:


> It resembles the pink in the first picture, just the one bag. It’s a true bubble gum pink/Barbie pink.


----------



## Chanellover2015

XCCX said:


> View attachment 5148559
> View attachment 5148560


I’ve never seen these ones!! Would you happen to have the style number?


----------



## cha-nel

luxuriousinpink said:


> The Color is gorgeous! This is my first SHW bag!



I'm nervous since I bought this bag without seeing the color in person and got the gold vintage looking hardware (my first time getting this since I always get light gold or silver hardware). Fingerscrossed! It arrives tomorrow so we'll see how it looks.


----------



## gatorpooh

Couldn’t resist this little beauty
21P Metallic Gold Mini Square


----------



## comicmaggie

GAN said:


> Congrats! These are lovely esp the box.
> I love your earrings shown in the 1st pic with the crown, do you have the reference number to share with me so that I can check with my SA if they have. Are these from 21A collection? Thanks
> 
> 
> Yup I saw that from the other thread 21B collection, the dark grey cf is in caviar and there is light grey in lambskin cf with shw. I also checking with my SA here and she has no clue when 21B collection is launching here while I see the collection already launched in Europe and US already.  My side is slower as usual and she totally has no idea what will be arriving from the new collection.
> 
> I bought this from a seller's personal collection and this lovely also has shw and which I think matches very well to the cool tone grey.  My hubby is worried as he feels the color is too light and delicate whenever I wear it out next time.  I think I better get a bag liner as well, to prevent any stain getting onto the leather.  But is a very pretty color to look at! MY first grey bag.



Of course, the earrings are AB6559B06135 from the 21a collection.


----------



## jyang47

Hellooo_LV said:


> I’m from the UK & my SA said they have only started receiving them in this week


I just got a text from my SA that he received one! We are going to be bag twins now!


----------



## itrar

might not be everyone's cup of tea but I love these loafers and their buckles


----------



## Bentley143

jellyfred said:


> Hi there! How do you like the loafers?  curious about them!


I love them!! They are comfortable, not for long walks and I find them to run try to size.


----------



## JCCL

Have been waiting for this little guy for so long( since it was only $2300)


----------



## jellyfred

Bentley143 said:


> I love them!! They are comfortable, not for long walks and I find them to run try to size.



Thank you!


----------



## XCCX

Chanellover2015 said:


> I’ve never seen these ones!! Would you happen to have the style number?


Thank you!
They don’t give tags where I shop but I have the code for the white ones..
G38232X010000L489


----------



## amandacasey

Got the matching 21b green classic card holder, lamb and silver hw


----------



## GAN

comicmaggie said:


> Of course, the earrings are AB6559B06135 from the 21a collection.


 thank you dear


----------



## luxuriousinpink

cha-nel said:


> I'm nervous since I bought this bag without seeing the color in person and got the gold vintage looking hardware (my first time getting this since I always get light gold or silver hardware). Fingerscrossed! It arrives tomorrow so we'll see how it looks.


 You’ll love it! I saw someone post the difference between light purple mini rectangle vs Pearl crush mini, send you in DM


----------



## deb68nc

Bought the new “side note” crossbody bag. It’s soooo nice alternative to the rectangle minis..Thanks for letting me share ..


----------



## goodcrush

deb68nc said:


> Bought the new “side note” crossbody bag. It’s soooo nice alternative to the rectangle minis..Thanks for letting me share ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5148940
> View attachment 5148941
> View attachment 5148942



This looks great on you!  Do you know how long the strap drop is? Is it a heavier chain than the regular minis or does it feel about the same?


----------



## deb68nc

Hi the strap length is 21in and it’s actually the same heaviness as the rect mini but the leather piece on the chain makes it comfortable crossbody. It’s a great size and so nice and slim so it’s close to the body


----------



## MishaJanuary

gatorpooh said:


> Couldn’t resist this little beauty
> 21P Metallic Gold Mini Square
> 
> View attachment 5148603


Gorgeous!  Where did you find this?!?


----------



## Lisa8323

Finally tracked down these 21A earrings. Special thanks to @nat74


----------



## gatorpooh

-


----------



## gatorpooh

MishaJanuary said:


> Gorgeous!  Where did you find this?!?


Thank you! I found it on Fashionphile, brand new with tags still attached.


----------



## bosslady

amandacasey said:


> View attachment 5143637
> View attachment 5143639
> View attachment 5143641


Omg!!! This is the bag I’ve been searching for!!! Gorgeous!!! Can you wear it crossbody? This color and size is everything. Congrats!!!!


----------



## bosslady

jellycrumbs said:


> Came in yesterday. In love with this green!
> View attachment 5144133


Gorgeous!!!!! This color is my new favorite!!!! Congrats!


----------



## labellusting

Was able to get my so black rectangular mini . I’ve been obsessed with this since it came out a few years ago and so happy they re released this combo!


----------



## Mapoon

famouslyme said:


> Purchased my first Chanel bag a few days ago! She is gorgeous.  SA told me that this is from the 20P collection but I couldn't find any information about it online... weird.
> 
> Also wanted to check with my fellow Chanel lovers, is it normal for the leather (calfskin) to crease _so much_ on the front considering the bag is brand new? There's creasing on the back as well.  Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5143775


I love red and this is super stunning!!


----------



## amandacasey

bosslady said:


> Omg!!! This is the bag I’ve been searching for!!! Gorgeous!!! Can you wear it crossbody? This color and size is everything. Congrats!!!!


I found it really tiny so I exchanged for the larger size! It can probably be worn cross body as the chain was nice and long! I just felt that it was too small against my body and for the items I want to carry. Beautiful bag though!!! Can’t wait to get the large in the next couple days- I’ll post pics


----------



## bosslady

amandacasey said:


> I found it really tiny so I exchanged for the larger size! It can probably be worn cross body as the chain was nice and long! I just felt that it was too small against my body and for the items I want to carry. Beautiful bag though!!! Can’t wait to get the large in the next couple days- I’ll post pics


Nice!! I’m sure it’s just as stunning!!


----------



## yogita

Found my dream bag - The Trendy CC in red lambskin!!! My 19 year old daughter has already laid her claim on it. Now my husband wants me to use it regularly....I am so scared to ruin the lambskin


----------



## ManyMoons

labellusting said:


> Was able to get my so black rectangular mini . I’ve been obsessed with this since it came out a few years ago and so happy they re released this combo!
> View attachment 5149507


Congratulations! This is a unicorn of all minis this season and then some!
I tried to get it twice recently but unfortunately was too late.
An absolute stunner ❤


----------



## tiffbone

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Added a second tweed bag to my collection thanks to @nat74. Fell in love with this bag when I saw pics of it. Have loved using it even casually with jeans and a nice top and heels.



Love this tweed! Would you mind sharing the product code with me? I'm gonna hunt for this one


----------



## tjkcrs

Just added this new-to-me medium/large classic flap in navy, caviar, SHW. It was below retail and still had some of the protective stickers on! Definitely one of my holy grail bags because I've been wanting a navy classic flap with SHW since I started buying Chanel.


----------



## Elena S

225 reissue in purple metallic from 2006/2008


----------



## cyrus2019

labellusting said:


> Was able to get my so black rectangular mini . I’ve been obsessed with this since it came out a few years ago and so happy they re released this combo!
> View attachment 5149507


Love it!! How long did you have to be on the wait list for this??


----------



## XCCX

This just in!
I’ll start a thread comparing 21A white to 21B


----------



## mc79638

Congrats


XCCX said:


> This just in!
> I’ll start a thread comparing 21A white to 21B
> 
> View attachment 5150043


----------



## XCCX

mc79638 said:


> Congrats


Thank you!


----------



## Pug33

Brought home the 21b pearl crush woc last week. Loving this green!


----------



## luxuriousinpink

luxuriousinpink said:


> Just sharing my new 21b light purple mini rectangle!  the Color matches my bike too! Haha
> View attachment 5147856


Wow thanks for the love ladies!


----------



## star_dust

Finally found this bracelet and I absolutely love it!


----------



## BigOnBags

After a vacation delay (mine ) I finally received these gorgeous items purchased mid-month during the 21B presale.


----------



## GloWW0rM

Pug33 said:


> Brought home the 21b pearl crush woc last week. Loving this green!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5150070
> View attachment 5150071


Love this green too! Haven’t found a bag I want (need?) in it yet though.


----------



## LuxBoy27

Just received these 21B items today!! So excited to add these to my collection. Absolutely obsessed with the black lambskin and so black hardware combo!


----------



## GTOFan

I've been looking a long time for a red hobo and it came yesterday!  Thank you Nat74!


----------



## Pug33

gigidob said:


> Love this green too! Haven’t found a bag I want (need?) in it yet though.


I was initially looking for any bag with the pearl crush chain and the SA first brought out the same woc in the 21b light purple and in grey. Both were pretty colors but when she took out the green I just had to get it


----------



## sweetpea_2009

The boutique I bought this from had a box shortage but the SA still took the time to wrap the bag nicely inside the standard white box just so I’d have an “unwrapping” experience. Super sweet of her! 

Added the small CF with rghw to my other July purchases (black/navy tweed and so black minis).


----------



## jellycrumbs

LuxBoy27 said:


> Just received these 21B items today!! So excited to add these to my collection. Absolutely obsessed with the black lambskin and so black hardware combo!
> View attachment 5150403
> View attachment 5150402


I didn't even know this combo came in a WOC!


----------



## ManyMoons

atlsweetpea11 said:


> The boutique I bought this from had a box shortage but the SA still took the time to wrap the bag nicely inside the standard white box just so I’d have an “unwrapping” experience. Super sweet of her!
> 
> Added the small CF with rghw to my other July 21B purchases (black/navy tweed and so black minis).


Those are AMAZING additions! My congrats!! You are adding truly special pieces to your collection ❤️

Do you notice a big difference in the quality of lamb ( thickness, leather smell ) between your gorgeous Small CF and a so black mini? Where are they made in?


----------



## TraceySH

Some of these are from June, but I wanted to wait until I’d gotten all the colors I wanted from 21A in the CCH. I did get a couple of jumbos also, but so excited about these!!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

tiffbone said:


> Love this tweed! Would you mind sharing the product code with me? I'm gonna hunt for this one


A69900 B06014 NC655


----------



## sweetpea_2009

ManyMoons said:


> Those are AMAZING additions! My congrats!! You are adding truly special pieces to your collection ❤
> 
> Do you notice a big difference in the quality of lamb ( thickness, leather smell ) between your gorgeous Small CF and a so black mini? Where are they made in?


Thank you! Both are MIF. The small lamb has puffier quilts and has more shine to it. And although the lambskin on both are soft the small is softer IMO and the small has a stronger leather smell.

If you can’t tell I love black bags.And for a while my SA was good in keeping me away from buying black bags but she didn’t try to talk me out of these


----------



## ManyMoons

Thank you! I also noticed that in classic flaps both caviar and lamb the leather aromas were stronger than my minis or Chanel 19 lamb bags.

I’m obsessed with 21B offerings of the dark grey, so black and RGHW classic flaps. Chanel are killing it with those. Among other things! So black on black lamb is a stunner IMHO.
Chanel black is super chic!


----------



## elly_fong

My little purchase in July 2021


----------



## mc79638

Wow. Amazing.


TraceySH said:


> Some of these are from June, but I wanted to wait until I’d gotten all the colors I wanted from 21A in the CCH. I did get a couple of jumbos also, but so excited about these!!
> 
> View attachment 5150579


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Pug33 said:


> Brought home the 21b pearl crush woc last week. Loving this green!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5150070
> View attachment 5150071


The more I see pics of this green the more I'm loving it! Congrats!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

LuxBoy27 said:


> Just received these 21B items today!! So excited to add these to my collection. Absolutely obsessed with the black lambskin and so black hardware combo!
> View attachment 5150403
> View attachment 5150402


Love the so black pieces for 21B as well! Congrats!


----------



## BagLadyT

My lovely boy!


----------



## asya.khan

atlsweetpea11 said:


> The boutique I bought this from had a box shortage but the SA still took the time to wrap the bag nicely inside the standard white box just so I’d have an “unwrapping” experience. Super sweet of her!
> 
> Added the small CF with rghw to my other July purchases (black/navy tweed and so black minis).
> 
> View attachment 5150198
> 
> 
> View attachment 5150199


The rose gold is so pretty! It is subtle but it looks really nice against the black lambskin


----------



## labellusting

cyrus2019 said:


> Love it!! How long did you have to be on the wait list for this??


I mentioned it to my SA a few weeks before launch. At first she said only patent, but then the amazing people here mentioned there was a lambskin as well so I checked back with her and she was able to add me to the reserve list (which I believe is a guaranteed spot not like waitlist). I’d recommend checking the boutique stock thread, I feel like they get posted there. good luck!!


----------



## shoelahver

Casually walked in the boutique and fell in love with this wallet from 20C collection. Love how low key it is!


----------



## lnguyen0827

gatorpooh said:


> Thank you! I found it on Fashionphile, brand new with tags still attached.



this must have been the one I missed! Was it under retail?


----------



## gatorpooh

lnguyen0827 said:


> this must have been the one I missed! Was it under retail?


No, I paid $4200 plus tax. Sticker says $3800.


----------



## MTLx

Hello all! I’ve been inactive on tpf for awhile.
Here is my June/July purchases - clutch & mini purse with chain. It took me so long to find the mini flap coin purse as it was unavailable to find in any of the UK boutiques. I’m obsessed, it’s too fricken cute!


----------



## Anysia

gatorpooh said:


> No, I paid $4200 plus tax. Sticker says $3800.


I have got a question regarding prices: I see the price for a cf medium size is $7800 in the us. Is this the final price or do they add some taxes? In Switzland we pay CHF 7400 for the same flap. This would mean I pay more in Switzerland. Thank you very much for your feedback


----------



## mc79638

7800 + tax  as of july 1st




Anysia said:


> I have got a question regarding prices: I see the price for a cf medium size is $7800 in the us. Is this the final price or do they add some taxes? In Switzland we pay CHF 7400 for the same flap. This would mean I pay more in Switzerland. Thank you very much for your feedback


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

MTLx said:


> Hello all! I’ve been inactive on tpf for awhile.
> Here is my June/July purchases - clutch & mini purse with chain. It took me so long to find the mini flap coin purse as it was unavailable to find in any of the UK boutiques. I’m obsessed, it’s too fricken cute!
> View attachment 5151173


Congrats on your gorgeous purchases hun! OMG, that clutch looks really amazing!     I’ve tried to find it on the homepage, but I couldn’t - could you please give me the product code? Is it an item which is generally hard to find? Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## EpiFanatic

My first Chanel…mini so black.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

EpiFanatic said:


> My first Chanel…mini so black.
> 
> View attachment 5151453


Congrats on your 1st Chanel!


----------



## Bridgidu

Received these before the month end. Love this new Coco Ring style, so much details on the hardware


----------



## EpiFanatic

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Congrats on your 1st Chanel!


Thank you. It’s a whole thing…


----------



## leesa912

XCCX said:


> View attachment 5148559
> View attachment 5148560


Can you share the model number?


----------



## XCCX

leesa912 said:


> Can you share the model number?



I did in a previous post but for the white 



XCCX said:


> Thank you!
> They don’t give tags where I shop but I have the code for the white ones..
> G38232X010000L489


----------



## MTLx

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Congrats on your gorgeous purchases hun! OMG, that clutch looks really amazing!     I’ve tried to find it on the homepage, but I couldn’t - could you please give me the product code? Is it an item which is generally hard to find? Thanks a lot in advance!



I don’t think it’s displayed on the Chanel website, it’s one of those hidden gem item. I’ve called up New Bond Street London and the SA pointed me in the right direction of where it was - one store had lambskin and the other had caviar leather. From what I’d remember it also comes in different colours too.


I hope this helps!


----------



## SPBiaes

Posted this in the 21B thread already but it’s courtesy to always post in the ”official” thread. Got this as a bday gift for my girl a week ago.


----------



## eeebk

saw this seasonal piece at the store and couldn't resist! been wanting a velour/velvet bag and i love the camellia print! there's a cute camellia medallion on the chain strap too


----------



## Zixi1000

21B green in SHW: makes a good earth tone combo with the brown


----------



## ka3na20

XCCX said:


> This just in!
> I’ll start a thread comparing 21A white to 21B
> 
> View attachment 5150043



so pretty. Can you share the price of the sandals? I can’t seem to find it in the site.. they’re very pretty, are they true to size and are they comfy? Thank you.


----------



## XCCX

ka3na20 said:


> so pretty. Can you share the price of the sandals? I can’t seem to find it in the site.. they’re very pretty, are they true to size and are they comfy? Thank you.


Thank you! They are 3,570 AED, true to size yes and they seem to be comfortable..


----------



## RS21

EpiFanatic said:


> My first Chanel…mini so black.
> 
> View attachment 5151453


Going to the Chanel boutique today to see this baby  if everything works she’ll be coming home with me


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

MTLx said:


> I don’t think it’s displayed on the Chanel website, it’s one of those hidden gem item. I’ve called up New Bond Street London and the SA pointed me in the right direction of where it was - one store had lambskin and the other had caviar leather. From what I’d remember it also comes in different colours too.
> View attachment 5151490
> 
> I hope this helps!


Thank you very much!


----------



## Elena S

2013/2014 mini square in burgundy caviar with silver hardware


----------



## ka3na20

XCCX said:


> Thank you! They are 3,570 AED, true to size yes and they seem to be comfortable..



yay thank you


----------



## Katostar

Technically end of June purchase before price increase but received it in July. Mini top handle red lambskin


----------



## Athingofbeauty

MTLx said:


> Hello all! I’ve been inactive on tpf for awhile.
> Here is my June/July purchases - clutch & mini purse with chain. It took me so long to find the mini flap coin purse as it was unavailable to find in any of the UK boutiques. I’m obsessed, it’s too fricken cute!
> View attachment 5151173


I love this clutch...can you tell me if it has a chain attached and what was the price please?  Do you know if it comes in other colours?

Thanks so much!


----------



## Leejah

My 21 B Grey Maxi


----------



## eve29

Picked up my Business Affinity Backpack today


----------



## adoree

I have to give a shout-out to @XCCX !!!! She found this bag for me at Chanel! It was a journey to get the bag but I finally have it!!


----------



## MTLx

Athingofbeauty said:


> I love this clutch...can you tell me if it has a chain attached and what was the price please?  Do you know if it comes in other colours?
> 
> Thanks so much!



They are still in production as they are classic style but they do not make all colours each season. This one doesn’t come with chain but I have known it to be discontinued for awhile (correct me if I’m wrong). It comes in a double cc turn lock and the 2.55 reissue style. When you do find one, it is likely a carry-over piece in production almost each season.

For now, the classic clutch costs less than the mini square!! It’s 2500 GBP.

*Ref code: A57650 Y33352 94305*


----------



## thebagladychronicles

Bridgidu said:


> Received these before the month end. Love this new Coco Ring style, so much details on the hardware
> View attachment 5151461
> View attachment 5151462
> View attachment 5151463


hey, beautiful bag can you post the interior of the bag please ? thank you


----------



## XCCX

adoree said:


> I have to give a shout-out to @XCCX !!!! She found this bag for me at Chanel! It was a journey to get the bag but I finally have it!!


WOW!!! Congratulations!!! I’m so happy for you and super glad I could help   the bag is stunning! Was meant to be


----------



## DamierEbene

Congrats! Really pretty! 
I absolutely love this cashmere scarf from 21B   I got it in the beige/camel colours and it is stunning irl. So hard to capture the beatuy of this piece!
 I am so ready for fall and can‘t wait to wear it!






BigOnBags said:


> After a vacation delay (mine ) I finally received these gorgeous items purchased mid-month during the 21B presale.


----------



## Athingofbeauty

MTLx said:


> They are still in production as they are classic style but they do not make all colours each season. This one doesn’t come with chain but I have known it to be discontinued for awhile (correct me if I’m wrong). It comes in a double cc turn lock and the 2.55 reissue style. When you do find one, it is likely a carry-over piece in production almost each season.
> 
> For now, the classic clutch costs less than the mini square!! It’s 2500 GBP.
> 
> *Ref code: A57650 Y33352 94305*


Thanks so much for the information, that's so helpful and what a great price! I love it!


----------



## xiaozlin

Pug33 said:


> Brought home the 21b pearl crush woc last week. Loving this green!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5150070
> View attachment 5150071


Where did you get this? in US? Thanks!


----------



## Pug33

xiaozlin said:


> Where did you get this? in US? Thanks!


This was from the Vancouver boutique in Canada.


----------



## jolibe

My first 21 A mini coco in burgundy 
Love it !


----------



## yogita

TraceySH said:


> Some of these are from June, but I wanted to wait until I’d gotten all the colors I wanted from 21A in the CCH. I did get a couple of jumbos also, but so excited about these!!
> 
> View attachment 5150579



OMG am I dreaming or what? What a beautiful bounty this is!!!! You are goals.


----------



## yogita

Pug33 said:


> Brought home the 21b pearl crush woc last week. Loving this green!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5150070
> View attachment 5150071



This is such a beauty! Love the detailing and the color.


----------



## Cris48166

MissyHimeko said:


> Bought quite a few bags lately so a more mellow purchase today when I accompanied a friend to pick up a med flap today. Looks like this popular brooch from 20B is now a continuous piece by the date stamping! Really love how simple this brooch is, not too loud and just enough to spruce up an outfit.


Yes!  I have this one too, I wear it on my denim jacket, it's perfect


----------



## besty123

lvlover2000 said:


> Picked up my reserved small coco handle today.  Do you guys think the handle looks bad?  Slightly leaning towards the back.


Mine is like that too. Seem like many of the white small CCH from this season have a bent handle. I returned the first one then the second one she sent me has the same issue. However, I saw one advice from YouTube. She just bend it back a bit. I was afraid at first but the handle is very stiff so I tried. And it did work for me. Not an advice but I just want to share my experience


----------



## lvlover2000

besty123 said:


> Mine is like that too. Seem like many of the white small CCH from this season have a bent handle. I returned the first one then the second one she sent me has the same issue. However, I saw one advice from YouTube. She just bend it back a bit. I was afraid at first but the handle is very stiff so I tried. And it did work for me. Not an advice but I just want to share my experience


Wow you’re brave!  I’ll might try that one day!  I kept mine, it doesn’t bother me as much.


----------



## bagsforeverand

My beautiful classic clutch in burgundy with silver hardware. I love her.


----------



## luxuriousinpink

Brought home a 21B trendy CC mini in light purple today! Yay!


----------



## ilushes

Dear Chanel Lover,

As you all know caviar mini flap already discontinue in 2018, if your SA offers you a lambskin considering that it is hard to find in your country, would you mind buying it? I love caviar but I'm hesitant to buy WOC due to space capacity but lambskin is so delicate... by the way, I will not use it for everyday use.. I am torn buying WOC caviar and mini rectangular black in lambskin 

Im newbie here.. please help me to decide.....


----------



## luxuriousinpink

ilushes said:


> Dear Chanel Lover,
> 
> As you all know caviar mini flap already discontinue in 2018, if your SA offers you a lambskin considering that it is hard to find in your country, would you mind buying it? I love caviar but I'm hesitant to buy WOC due to space capacity but lambskin is so delicate... by the way, I will not use it for everyday use.. I am torn buying WOC caviar and mini rectangular black in lambskin
> 
> Im newbie here.. please help me to decide.....


I will vote for mini rectangle in black as it looks better than woc and practically stores much more than a woc. I used to have only caviar bags, but after 21A lambskin, now I have 2 mini rectangles in lambskin and I’m loving it! Been carrying them everytime I’m out and the leather still feels puffy and sturdy! Hope this helps!


----------



## rich smith

That's great....


----------



## ilushes

luxuriousinpink said:


> I will vote for mini rectangle in black as it looks better than woc and practically stores much more than a woc. I used to have only caviar bags, but after 21A lambskin, now I have 2 mini rectangles in lambskin and I’m loving it! Been carrying them everytime I’m out and the leather still feels puffy and sturdy! Hope this helps!


thank you dear... highly appreciated


----------



## LVjf5

gatorpooh said:


> Couldn’t resist this little beauty
> 21P Metallic Gold Mini Square
> 
> View attachment 5148603


How are you liking this gold beauty? I’m debating getting this bag because I adore gold or something in black caviar.


----------



## gurleenks

vivy_tran said:


> View attachment 5131275
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Technically ordered this a day before price increase, thanks to my lovely SA.  Will be my last DF classic flap since prices are out of control. I think my collection is complete for now, but open to 1-2 minis in a cute pop of color or something pastel.



I got a waitlist for this bag in Chicago back in May. I have tried to reach out to my SA many times and found out she’s no longer there. Would you be able to share the contact information for your SA? I have been dying to get this bag and thought I would have it for my birthday this summer. The boutique has been no help.


----------



## fsadeli

MTLx said:


> Hello all! I’ve been inactive on tpf for awhile.
> Here is my June/July purchases - clutch & mini purse with chain. It took me so long to find the mini flap coin purse as it was unavailable to find in any of the UK boutiques. I’m obsessed, it’s too fricken cute!
> View attachment 5151173


I love this coin flap, soo cute! But I can't seem to find the price online, could yoh share with me how much you got it?


----------



## mewantbag

c25519bg said:


> Picked up this beauty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first classic double flap in Jumbo. She's pre-loved, and I'm excited to give her a new lease of life.
> 
> While I've always wanted a larger-sized classic flap, at first I thought the Jumbo would be too big for my 5'3 slender build... But as soon as I tried her on I fell in love and brought her home with me, haha.
> 
> View attachment 5131719
> View attachment 5131720


How do you like it so far? I am considering to get this size (if it ever in stock in black). Can you wear it cross body ? I am taller and afraid even in jumbo the chain could be to short.


----------



## mewantbag

DA Club said:


> Went on a little Beige buying spree. All bought in June but only unpacking now. Cardigan was last one in my size in the country cause it was from fall 2020. Pictures don’t do it justice and doesn’t show all the intricate gold threading throughout! This is my first Chanel 19 and matching beige espadrilles. I have a problem of always buying matching espadrilles to my Chanel bags (I’m a matchy matchy person).
> View attachment 5133160
> 
> View attachment 5133159
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5133158


It looks so much  better on you with the dress than on the hanger! Beautiful piece.


----------



## catonabridge

*edited


----------



## catonabridge

jgodcheergrl said:


> I caved. On her way to me from NOLA! First shearling bag but man she’s a beauty! Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 5143331
> 
> 
> View attachment 5143332


I am obsessed with the beige tartan! I love the idea of a shearling Chanel bag for fall/winter, enjoy!


----------

